# 9/13 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread: Backlash Fallout



## MDevitto




----------



## Dibil13

This is going to be a good show


----------



## Sincere

Looking forward to this one :becky

Anxious to see what SDL has in store for No Mercy


----------



## Mox Girl

Excited to see how Dean responds to losing the title :mark:


----------



## izhack111

#SMACKDOWNWINSLOL


----------



## JTB33b

Smackdown in Philly tonight. Should be a very lively crowd. I expect huge pops for Becky, AJ Styles, Rhyno and Slater. And Bryan ofcourse.


----------



## Vox Machina

JTB33b said:


> Smackdown in Philly tonight. Should be a very lively crowd. I expect huge pops for Becky, AJ Styles, Rhyno and Slater. And Bryan ofcourse.


Philly is like a second home to Ambrose, isn't it? I could've sworn he was a Flyers fan.


----------



## Ace

Hope Philly give the WWE's new ace the reaction he deserves.


----------



## Stellar

Another week, another SDL that will probably be better than RAW again. Looking forward to it.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

I hope we will have "You Deserve It" chants for Styles and "We Want Moxley"/"Moxley Was Better" chants for Ambrose.

Don't let me down, Philly. :zayn3


----------



## raath666

Does anyone else notice that ko yesterday showed similarities to 2013 orton.Swearing,posing,trash talking,hair pulling&biting.

headlocks,kicking the opponent on the mat.


----------



## DBRCO

Going to be so good seeing AJ come out with that title :applause


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SO HYPED FOR SMACKDOWN LIVE! :maisie


----------



## Simply Flawless

What Orton body part gets injured tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

Should be another solid show.

Wouldn't mind a pull apart brawl from Dean and AJ with Dean showing how angry he is for getting screwed. What I don't want to see is joking Ambrose, which works in certain situations, because that makes it seem like he doesn't care about losing the title which we see far too often.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Hopefully SDL can continue the roll it's been on. Looking forward to seeing AJ with DAT BELT, and hopefully Dean being pissed off and attacking him.

Expecting maybe a beat down from The Usos on Slater/Rhyno and AA come down and run The Usos off. Also possibly Alexa/Becky feud for the title. I do like me some Alexa, if you know what I mean.

They will probably tease Miz/Bryan again. :mj2 FML.


----------



## Reotor

Post PPV shows usually deliver and I hope this one wont be different.
Interesting potential for angles on all fronts:
Becky's first challenger
Slater/Rhyno and AA's next move
Continuation of the Miz/Bryan heat
And of course, whats next for the troll that runs the place AJ Styles.


----------



## NeyNey

YES!!! Can't wait!! :banderas


----------



## DammitChrist

What is AJ Freakin' Styles going to do now that he is the new WWEWHC champion?

Will Dean Ambrose be pissed off and attack Styles?

How is the Miz going to continue his red-hot momentum?

Will Daniel Bryan continue to tolerate the Miz's antics?

How will Dolph Ziggler redeem himself now that he's been a losing streak on his big matches?

What's next for Becky Lynch now that she is the new Women's Champion for Smackdown?

Will Nikki Bella finally get the better of Carmella?

Will Carmella continue to dominate Nikki?

What's next for Alexa Bliss, Naomi, and Natalya?

Will Heath Slater finally sign his Smackdown contract now that he, alongside his buddy Rhyno, won Smackdown's tag team titles?

Will Rhyno's love for Heath Slater's kids finally blossom?

How are the Usos going to present themselves now that they've officially changed as full-fledged heels?

What's next for the Hype Bros, the Vaudevillians, and the Ascension?

How will Bray Wyatt recover from his tainted loss from Backlash?

Will Kans dominate another unfortunate victim tonight?

Is Randy Orton going to wear pants again tonight?

Will Luke Harper return and reunite the Wyatt Family?

Is Shane McMahon going to acknowledge Brock Lesnar?

Will Baron Corbin be able to get some TV-time here tonight?

Will Apollo Crews spell another word?

Will someone accidentally mistake his name to be "Apollo Creed?"

Is Renee Young going to continue to have her special backstage interviews?

Will Mauro Ranallo continue to outperform the others at commentary?

Will the Milkman return?

Who will appear in tonight's Talking Smack?

And lastly: Will Smackdown continue to be the superior wrestling show to Raw?


Tune in for Tuesday's Smackdown Live tonight at 8pm Eastern Standard Time


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Smackdown always gets me that hype unlike RAW so pumped for it
I literally watch RAW for Dana and no other reason


----------



## Cipher

neat


----------



## Alright_Mate

Can see tonight being very segment heavy, no need for 4-5 matches.

AJ Styles Championship addressing, no doubt Ambrose will come out, Cena is teasing an appearance as well, will this lead to a triple threat route?

Becky Lynch may get a celebration segment as well and of course she needs a challenger. Alexa or Natalya the likely options, will Eva actually make an appearance?

Heath Slater's contract signing which in all honesty I can't see happening, we will get some fuck up of some sort, I'm sure of it.

Wyatt vs Orton has turned messy but if Harper returns tonight I'll be happy, we know he's not far off from returning.

Usos build of some sort along with more Nikki vs Carmella build as well.

Can see something happening with Corbin & Kane.

What next for The Miz? This storyline is getting very interesting, Bryan will probably get someone in.

Think that covers everything, a lot of things to look forward to hopefully, hopefully we don't get any fuck ups.


----------



## Ironman Match

It is me or there's little buzz behind AJ styles great accomplishment?

I don't know if it's because of the match, or the lame (but perfect story-wise) ending, or the setting ( a monobrand B ppv) or other factors... but I don't see all this "hype" in general


----------



## Darren Criss

Can't wait for tonight


----------



## Sincere

Cipher said:


> neat












Can't wait to see those two, as well as Slater/Rhyno, walk out sporting dat gold tonight.


----------



## StylesP1

So hyped for tonight! The Styles segment is going to be amazing. Can't wait to see Becky carrying that title to the ring, and I'm hoping its Alexa that gets the first feud.


----------



## ElTerrible

With Styles and Becky being fan favourites and them teasing more Bryan&Miz I hope they crush Raw.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## RDEvans

Time for the Real A(J) Show to begin tonight!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

its time


----------



## doctor doom

Styles and Ambrose segment guaranteed! 
Alexa will call out Becky. It makes sense. 
Carmella and Nicky to continue their feud
Naomi and Natalya will have a match at No Mercy for the #1 Contendership at Survivor Series
MizTV with special guest Daniel Bryan? Might be really good. He could flying knee Miz and announce at No Mercy it will be a Fatal 4 Way with Ziggler Crews and Corbin or a cage match with Ziggler so there's no interference? 
Orton and Wyatt to continue
Slater and Rhyno are challenged by all the other tag teams. Tag Team Turmoil match set for No Mercy. This match can easily eat up 35 minutes and can be glorious or heartbreaking.


----------



## DoubtGin

Gonna watch live, should be a good show. I assume Styles vs Ambrose continues unless Cena comes back or sth.

Hope they actually risk a few things because WWE is very stale right now in terms of storytelling. Also, basically everyone I like is champion right now, so I dont know where to go from here.


----------



## CoverD

I hope they open with:


----------



## DammitChrist

Look I'm sorry folks, but now that AJ Styles is the new WWEWHC Champion, Smackdown is no longer the A show.

It's the A+ show now. They don't call him Phenomenal for nothing


----------



## Rex Rasslin

I sadly can't watch SDL live but I will surely watch it tomorrow - it will be a good show that is certain!

SDL >>> RAW


----------



## StylesP1

88 minutes you blue bastards


----------



## Gimme More

Excited for Becky, Alexa and Tag division.


----------



## Chrome

Seems like a lot of happy people in here, I thought DA EYE DUBYA CEE was always negative though? :hmm:


----------



## Sincere

Chrome said:


> Seems like a lot of happy people in here, I thought DA EYE DUBYA CEE was always negative though? :hmm:


Backlash was like Christmas morning. We're all ready to bask in the phenomenal afterglow of the SDL fallout show. 

:bosstrips


----------



## CoverD

Sincere said:


> Backlash was like Christmas morning. We're all ready to bask in the phenomenal afterglow of the SDL fallout show.
> 
> :bosstrips


#truth, except for that Bray / Kane match, the entire PPV was fantastic.


----------



## Crasp

Chrome said:


> Seems like a lot of happy people in here, I thought DA EYE DUBYA CEE was always negative though? :hmm:


Who would have thought that decent booking and not pushing unpopular "faces" would cause such a thing!

Just goes to show we aren't that hard to please.


----------



## StylesP1

Wondering what Jason Jordan will do tonight. Surely he will be on the show.


----------



## American_Nightmare

The real flagship show right here.


----------



## Sincere

Pre-show has begun :becky


----------



## Dolorian

Another multi women match for tonight: Fatal 5 way for the #1 contender spot to challenge Becky.


----------



## YestleMania

Ready for the show.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775841971872993280


----------



## StylesP1

Dolorian said:


> Another multi women match for tonight: Fatal 5 way for the #1 contender spot to challenge Becky.


Awesome. Better than someone randomly coming out and demanding a match that she doesn't deserve.


----------



## Sincere

Fatal 5-way right after a 6-pack challenge seems like a bit much. Hopefully we'll get some decent storytelling in the match.


----------



## Sincere

:lmao they're trolling Renee


----------



## TD_DDT

At my first match lol


----------



## imthegame19

Steel cage over the ring at Smackdown tonight according to pwinsider. Could we be getting Ambrose/AJ rematch for the title tonight. Or Cena returning and challenging AJ to a cage match tonight. Then if Cena wins he's added to the AJ/Ambrose match at No Mercy.


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Awesome. Better than someone randomly coming out and demanding a match that she doesn't deserve.


Nah it is no good, they are simply not putting much thought into the women's division and they need to start building up individual feuds between the different women. Aside from Nikki and Carmella, there truly is nothing going on between the women. They just put them all together match after match. We need more storylines and characterization.


----------



## StylesP1

Slater and Rhyno need a new theme song now. Slater is no longer the One Man Band!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

imthegame19 said:


> Steel cage over the ring at Smackdown tonight according to pwinsider. Could we be getting Ambrose/AJ rematch for the title tonight. Or Cena returning and challenging AJ to a cage match tonight. Then if Cena wins he's added to the AJ/Ambrose match at No Mercy.


Miz/Ziggler would be another option


----------



## StylesP1

Dolorian said:


> Nah it is no good, they are simply not putting much thought into the women's division and they need to start building up individual feuds between the different women. Aside from Nikki and Carmella, there truly is nothing going on between the women. They just put them all together match after match. We need more storylines and characterization.


Also have something brewing with Nattie and Naomi. Its not just Carmella/Nikki. Again, this is better than some random women walking out and getting a title match. You can still do plenty of story development in these types of matches.


----------



## Sincere

Dolorian said:


> Nah it is no good, they are simply not putting much thought into the women's division and they need to start building up individual feuds between the different women. Aside from Nikki and Carmella, there truly is nothing going on between the women. They just put them all together match after match. We need more storylines and characterization.


Yeah, kinda disappointed that they're being thrown together so soon like this again, but I'll withhold judgement till I see the match--they might do something interesting with it.


----------



## imthegame19

In Punk We Trust said:


> Miz/Ziggler would be another option


That's true.


----------



## DammitChrist

StylesP1 said:


> Slater and Rhyno need a new theme song now. Slater is no longer the One Man Band!


lol he's just ONE MANNNN, but he's a ONE MAN BANNNNNNNNDDDD!!!!


----------



## StylesP1

Lita just said Luke Harper could be ready sooner rather than later. Maybe a return tonight?


----------



## WWE Attitude

i miss seeing this on tv


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Also have something brewing with Nattie and Naomi. Its not just Carmella/Nikki. Again, this is better than some random women walking out and getting a title match. You can still do plenty of story development in these types of matches.


Take a look at how they build up the ladder match at MITB this year. What they did with all the competitors leading up to the PPV itself. Backstage segments, 1 on 1 matches between themselves, etc. You actually cared about each of them and they all had rivalries that right after MITB you could pick up and go with. They needed to do that with the 6 pack challenge.


----------



## StylesP1

Hype Bros vs Usos for #1 contender? Fully expect Jordan to fuck over the Usos, which would be awesome to see.


----------



## Sincere

Really digging the No Mercy video package they have so far.


----------



## Mainboy

\Evening folks


----------



## Shadowcran

Yep, I actually look forward to Smackdown every week....Unlike the C show, Raw...Yep, Main Event has surpassed Raw.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Charly :banderas


----------



## Dolorian

Hehe Styles pissing people off :lol

Also Orton in the house.


----------



## Sincere

:lmao @ Heath's new shirt


----------



## AngryConsumer

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775841971872993280


Smart booking decision for the SDL's women's division, if you ask me. :applause


----------



## T0M

Evening everyone.


----------



## Kabraxal

You know, with the pre show and Talking Smack, SD is showing you can still put out 3 hours weekly if you are smart about it. 1 hour of build and talk, 2 hours of actual show... yeah I kinda like how this is set up.


----------



## Phaedra

SMACKDOOOOOWWWWWNNN!!!! lol, i'm actually excited lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Give us some AJ already


----------



## Even Flow

Here we go.


----------



## Gimme More

Becky has the coolest speaking voice ever!


----------



## Sincere

How will Heath get dicked out of his contract this time? :aries2


----------



## Therapy

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE!!


----------



## YestleMania

I've been watching 70's and 80's WWWF/WWF house shows on the network almost exclusively lately so tonight will be a nice break from that. I'm enjoying it but I can only watch so many Ivan Putski rest hold matches.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wheres my guy? Come on bring out the face that runs the place already!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

There is no way Heath signs that contract


----------



## Mainboy

AJ at the opening of the intro :mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Here we go with hopefully the standard solid-very good/great wrestling SD has typically provided since the split. So nice since we haven't had consistently even decent WWE main roster television (I dont watch NXT sans a special here and there) since coming out of Mania 30.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Have a feeling the Uso's are getting the tag straps tonight.


----------



## Even Flow

AJ!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SD actually has me looking forward it weekly.


----------



## Sincere

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Headliner

:mark: 

That title looks great on the Phenomenal one! :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

Hi people and Alexa's fans


----------



## In Punk We Trust

AJ Styles baby :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

AJ fucking Styles! Face that runs the fucking place.


----------



## TD Stinger

So surreal to see AJ as the champ. Please give us some more AJ-Dean interaction.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

FACE THAT RUNS WRESTLING FORUM A.K.A EDGEHEADSTINGERFAN.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is too unreal right now. Styles is the champ!


----------



## StylesP1

Looks so good on him


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Fuckin Otunga face. He looks so brooding in the dark


----------



## Sincere

I wish I could mute Otunga individually.


----------



## Even Flow

THE CHAMP IS HERE :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Ain't no ready breakin' this *******


----------



## Flair Flop

I got chills seeing him come out wearing that belt


----------



## Dolorian

Styles channeling his inner Cena :lol


----------



## Even Flow

I told you so.


----------



## Darren Criss

Aj won the title so Fast, I hope see Ambrose chasing the title for at last one more PPV


----------



## Gimme More

I can't wait till AJ gets put in his place! I gotta mute this mf


----------



## Nicky Midss

I really hope LOLCENAWINS doesn't win the belt from this GOAT


----------



## Phaedra

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I need to tell you that I see this gif in my head every time I hear AJ's theme. thank you lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE WWE Champion... AJ *Motherfucking* STYLES! :WOO


----------



## Ham and Egger

He still has the armband!


----------



## Ace

Damn that title looks sick around AJ's waist.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ Styles as the new CHAMP


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Haha... AJ is on a roll!


----------



## Even Flow

These lips don't lie :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

I stupidly looked but FUCK HE'S RIGHT THE SKY IS GREEN YO!


----------



## StylesP1

Welp...sky is green.


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit, guys! The sky is actually green


----------



## Sincere

Phenomenal Nostradamus AJ :lmao

Champ that runs the camp!!! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

The champ that runs the camp :benson


----------



## Mainboy

Oh fuck off


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"The Champ that runs the camp"

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## YestleMania

AJ at the top of his game.


----------



## ACSplyt

Cena!!!


----------



## Even Flow

OH GOD NO


----------



## In Punk We Trust

WTF Cena's back already


----------



## Darren Criss

Aj's hair is beautiful. Sad that I can't say the same about his face.


----------



## Headliner

Champ that runs the camp. I like that. Cena back this soon??????


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WOAH! Cena already?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BEAT UP John Cena: ✓
BEAT UP Dean Ambrose: ✓

And now the WWE Championship is finally phenomenal again. :tucky to The Face that Runs the Place and The Champ that Runs the Camp.


----------



## Abisial

Why the fuck is it Cena and not Ambrose, wtf?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh fuck no. Go away NOW fuckboy


----------



## Dolorian

I bet Ambrose interrupts Cena.


----------



## Sincere

Oh fuck.... Cena :buried fpalm


----------



## Even Flow

Just go away, Cena.


----------



## Natecore

Oh fuck! It's Cena!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

N0OOOOOOOO! God please don't tell me this is just gonna be a month long title reign, fuck off Cena!


----------



## T0M

Fasten your seat belts. Cena going for #16.


----------



## StylesP1

#beatupjohncena


----------



## Ratedr4life

The Champ that runs the Camp :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cena to rain on the parade!


----------



## Phaedra

aaaaannnnd straight to Cena. sad times. 

but also fun times.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Welp, here's Cena.


----------



## -XERO-

*CENA, GETCHO BITCH ASS OUTTA HERE!!!!*



Phaedra said:


> I need to tell you that I see this gif in my head overtime I hear AJ's theme. thank you lol.


----------



## Darren Criss

Cena??? I wasn't waiting for this so quickly


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ Styles two month title reign, confirmed.


----------



## ACSplyt

AJ Styles is a natural! Give that guy a lengthy reign and give me AJ-Nakamura at Wrestlemania!


----------



## Trophies

Cena is back for the burial.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"THE CHAMP THAT RUNS THE CAMP!"

*hit my music fam*


----------



## Sincere

Save us Ambrose?


----------



## wwe9391

Thank god Cena is back. Didn't want him vs Styles 3 at WM33. Have the rubber match at the next PPV


----------



## TD Stinger

Now all we need is Ambrose and this little party will be complete.


----------



## Lethal Evans

JOHN CENA SUCKS
JOHN CENA SUCKS
JOHN CENA SUCKS



(i'm actually happy to see Cena in all honesty)


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Ratedr4life

Styles and Cena shouldn't be anywhere near each other until WM33. Fuck.


----------



## Insomnia

I thought Cena was taking time off? :lol


----------



## FROSTY

*Boy I see what you guys are saying about AJ being better at promos then Ambrose, that "Champ that runs the camp" bit repeated over and over again was really something :bryanlol*


----------



## Darren Criss

Aj's not going to an 100+ days title reigning hahahahaha


----------



## Flair Flop

No


----------



## witchblade000

Why is this bitch back?!


----------



## Mox Girl

I love John to death, but I swear to God, if he takes over and boots Dean out of the title picture entirely I'm gonna be so pissed...


----------



## Mainboy

Ratedr4life said:


> Styles and Cena shouldn't be anywhere near each other until WM33. Fuck.


Maybe they have plans to get this out of the way. Cena-Taker next year at WM33. AJ v Wyatt or somebody like that for the title.


----------



## Uptown King

Yup Cena vs. Ambrose vs. Styles at NM for the World Championship.


----------



## WWE Attitude

Oh hey it's Cena!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena vs Ambrose in a #1 Contender Match tonight!


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena coming out and saying AJ Styles has the championship that belongs him before Ambrose saying it is weird.


----------



## Phaedra

Ambrose better come out and say awww hell naw.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

I can't wait to see who's gonna be the next victim of Kane


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance

(Sorry, I'm late).


----------



## Even Flow

Cena doesn't deserve a shot.


----------



## Sincere

He brought his shovel :cry


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This isn't fun anymore


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

welcome back to the midcard ambrose


----------



## Darren Criss

Aj vs Cena vs Ambrose


----------



## DoubtGin

stupid of us to think Cena would lose a feud


----------



## YestleMania

Well, Hell in a Cell is in Boston. I'm sure it'll be Styles vs. Cena then.


----------



## Lethal Evans

No AJ, that arm band was the source of the superman powers...


----------



## Even Flow

And now here comes Ambrose.


----------



## SAMCRO

Never thought i'd be so happy to hear Dean's music.


----------



## FROSTY

*Cena & Ambrose are gonna slaughter Styles in this promo lol.*


----------



## Headliner

Bryan coming out. Triple threat title match.


----------



## DammitChrist

Finally, here's Ambrose! And he looks pissed off


----------



## JDP2016

Yep. Smackdown is gonna be great with Cena on top. unkout


----------



## wwe9391

Ratedr4life said:


> Styles and Cena shouldn't be anywhere near each other until WM33. Fuck.


Not unless Cena is facing Undertaker at WM33 which is the bigger match


----------



## T0M

Uncle stone cold is watching, Dean. Don't screw up.


----------



## MMM2909

Not liking this crowd so far...this is Philly, i have high expectations for them


----------



## AngryConsumer

The inevitable Cena buzzkill was always going to come... but I'm still not ready for this bullshit. :kobefacepalm


----------



## ACSplyt

John, that isn't your one goal in life. You WILL become the 16x World Champion then retire Undertaker or vise versa. :vince2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BASED A.J. sticking it to Cena by giving him back that silly-ass armband. :kobe9

Honestly, I'd much rather see Cena win the IC Title at this point, since it's the only singles title he's never held.

And here comes Dean-O, by some miracle, looking even more meth'd out than usual.


----------



## Darren Criss

Now I'm thinking that Nikki is gonna be Lynch's first opponent


----------



## SpeedStick

WWE really going to do Cena vs Styles 3 before WM33??


----------



## Even Flow

Cena vs Ambrose, and if they're smart, they'll have Ambrose go over.


----------



## Therapy

Cena coming off a little bit heelish


----------



## Sincere

OMG :lmao he's buring Ambrose too fpalm


----------



## Dolorian

Shit Cena getting real.


----------



## Uptown King

Wow Cena calling out Ambrose.


----------



## T0M

Dayum!


----------



## Nicky Midss

Epic segment


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OH SHIET SON!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Only Cena does the burying around here, junior.


----------



## Phaedra

ETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Cena agreeing with Austin lmfao!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Dat Cena vs Ambrose feud. I can feel it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

WWE Attitude said:


> Oh hey it's Cena!!!!!!!


He needs to just go away


----------



## StylesP1

Cena buried Ambrose with fact...


----------



## Trophies

I thought Cena was rapping for a minute there. :lol


----------



## Flair Flop

Dose of reality right there


----------



## Headliner

Cena with shots at Dean-O. :wow :wow

Cena acting brand new:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yes John, bury this garbage character. Dean is better than this.


----------



## DammitChrist

HOLY SHIT CENA!!! He mentioned the podcast!!

AND he isn't being buddy to buddy with a face too


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena shooting on Ambrose, fuck the fuck off!

......But if it means better work from Ambrose then I'll take it.


----------



## Darren Criss

The thread is now heavy.


----------



## wwe9391

SpeedStick said:


> WWE really going to do Cena vs Styles 3 before WM33??


Yes because Cena is probably facing Taker at WM33 which is the bigger match for Cena


----------



## Lethal Evans

Ambrose is actually interesting tonight. 

And oh shit, Cena and Ambrose. That fucking Stone Cold line.


----------



## ACSplyt

I gotta give it to Cena, he owned the fuck out of Ambrose. :lmao


----------



## drougfree

great segment , smackdown keep burying raw


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Fuck you Smackdown crowd


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Looks like Cena is about to do a 2-for-1 special. :berried


----------



## TD_DDT

Picked a good night for my first show


----------



## Gimme More

Wow this is good stuff between Cena, Dean and dorky. I looooove this sort of thing!


----------



## Ronzilla

lmfao Amrbose got stumped


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Cena and Ambrose on the mic :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Cena and Ambrose oh ya fucker :ha


----------



## Sincere

LAZY PART TIMER OSHT


----------



## Insomnia

Ohhh. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh, shit.

Cena brought up the Austin podcast.


----------



## YestleMania

Are those Cena chants piped in?


----------



## Therapy

Holy shit this is getting good


----------



## AngryConsumer

Cena just ROASTED Ambrose. :wtf


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Smackdown main event scene >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Reotor

So much shade in the ring :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Cena won the crowd over for shitting on Ambrose lol.


----------



## FROSTY

*OH FUCK LMAO!!! Cena fucking slaughtered Ambrose. He actually got the smark crowd chanting Cena LMAO!*


----------



## Lethal Evans

Cena just fucking buried Ambrose, brah


----------



## Even Flow

Shane O'Mac


----------



## NXT Only

Styles eating this shit up :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dean brought that ETHER too doe...


----------



## Trophies

Ambrose is going iiiin on Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Damn, what a comeback from Ambrose.


----------



## SovereignVA

Ambrose shooting back!

This is fire!


----------



## Ham and Egger

And that is how you start a show!


----------



## Darren Criss

Cena chants over Dean.

I can see Dean turning on Cena


----------



## In Punk We Trust

"Shane-O I beat them" Love AJ


----------



## AngryConsumer

Smackdown Live main event scene >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raw. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dean brought that ETHER too doe...


Cena's was better.


----------



## Phaedra

I believe Ambrose wants to rearrange Cena's face fo real right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Shit this segment is great. Guys throwing bombs left and right.


----------



## MMM2909

Tag Team match PLAYA


----------



## Leather Rebel

Dean showing why he belongs to the main event scene.


----------



## SAMCRO

And here comes fucking Shane to steal the spotlight and ruin this amazing segment.


----------



## AmWolves10

Not really a big fan but great promo segment here with Cena and Ambrose.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Cena and Ambrose trading barbs then was like McGregor and Diaz trading blows.


----------



## ACSplyt

Triple Threat at No Mercy or Cena vs Ambrose with the winner taking on AJ Styles at No Mercy?


----------



## T0M

Cena - Ambrose with some epic mic work there. Great stuff.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Smackdown makes me love wrestling again


----------



## Sincere

:lol AJ taking all the credit. Such a good heel.


----------



## FROSTY

*DAMN AMBROSE comes right back at Cena with the HEAT!! Fire! And there is Styles off in the corner not saying a peep, because he can't hang with either on the mic.*


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

How does cena deserve a title shot?


----------



## Darren Criss

I don't know why but I want Bobby Lashley on SmackDown


----------



## Mainboy

Phaedra said:


> I believe Ambrose wants to rearrange Cena's face fo real right now.


See tickets are still available for Smackdown n Glasgow. Considering going to that aswell


----------



## DoubtGin

This opening segment is amazing :mark:


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Finally people turned on Ambrose, people just got tired of his terrible matches, his terrible fake punches and his stupid faces that are painful to watch. People realized how terrible Ambrose is.


----------



## Prayer Police

I would like to see AJ appear in Camp WWE now.


----------



## Mox Girl

Seeing two of my faves trade lines like that on the mic :mark: Epic.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Smackdown just shits all over RAW


----------



## DammitChrist

Cena and Ambrose laying shots into each other. Great segment


----------



## Darren Criss

Good short promo


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

*Re: 9/13 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread: Backlash Falloutthis*

This segment would be a lot better without Ambrose.


----------



## Even Flow

Ugh triple threat at No Mercy fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Booking makes no sense. Styles beat Cena clean - gets title shot.


----------



## StylesP1

Triple Threat!!! 

Dean about to eat that pin by AJ.


----------



## T0M

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Finally people turned on Ambrose, people just got tired of his terrible matches, his terrible fake punches and his stupid faces that are painful to watch. People realized how terrible Ambrose is.


Almost as terrible as Kane, yeah.


----------



## JDP2016

Well. Nice knowing AJ as WWE champ.


----------



## Sincere

Mystery partner?


----------



## Uptown King

So Dean still gets a one on one title shot and still NM's rematch being a triple threat match is good saving Dean after he loses the match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Styles/Corbin vs Cena/Ambrose.


----------



## YestleMania

Great opening segment. This crowd is fire.


----------



## SAMCRO

Thats nice Cena doesn't even have to earn his spot in the triple threat like Dolph had to do, he's lost to AJ twice and just gets handed a title shot, that makes sense.


----------



## NXT Only

:mark: AJ gonna bring Samoa Joe


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

HOLY SH*T ! CENA AGREEING WITH AUSTIN ONLY FOR AMBROSE TO COME BACK CALLING CENA OUT ON BEING A PART TIMER !!!

WHAT A F*CKING PROMO EXCHANGE.


----------



## Darren Criss

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Finally people turned on Ambrose, people just got tired of his terrible matches, his terrible fake punches and his stupid faces that are painful to watch. People realized how terrible Ambrose is.


At last he is better than the current Kane


----------



## Headliner

Triple threat title match should be good. That was a good start to the show! 

Plz let Joe be AJ's partner :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

No Mercy would be a perfect time to bring up Samoa Joe to crush Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Segment was so good but the Triple Threath makes no sense.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Shane channelling Teddy Long.


----------



## MMM2909

MMM2909 said:


> Tag Team match PLAYA


I fking called it dint i >


----------



## drougfree

another MOTY candidate


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hope that guy in the crowd finds Richie...


----------



## StylesP1

Hmm...God I hope Joe is AJ's partner.


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Styles/Corbin vs Cena/Ambrose.


I see that but also could see Miz as his partner.


----------



## Phaedra

NXT Only said:


> AJ gonna bring Samoa Joe :mark


That would be fucking something for real man.


----------



## SovereignVA

If Cena sticks around, I wouldn't mind Ambrose turning heel right after.


----------



## DoubtGin

Would be great to see some debut later, but I guess he will go with the safe choice Corbin. I mean, who's left anyways?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Far too many Triple Threat matches these days. Shit is getting lazy.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Joe debuting today :> I have a good feeling.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why must they keep putting every single woman on the roster into one match?


----------



## DGenerationMC

I want it to be Samoa Joe.


But it'll probably be Baron Corbin


----------



## Therapy

NXT Only said:


> :mark: AJ gonna bring Samoa Joe





Headliner said:


> Plz let Joe be AJ's partner :mark: :mark:



^ THIS PLEASE


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Curt Hawkins to partner AJ :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

If AJ brings out Joe I will lose my shit!


----------



## Darren Criss

This is gonna be Bray


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

AJ is such a confident little midget.

God I'm loving him right now.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> How does cena deserve a title shot?


He's just bigger draw than Ambrose


----------



## Leather Rebel

Joe if is someone of NXT, Corbin if is someone of SDL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uptown King said:


> Cena's was better.


I agree.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

So what happens at No Mercy? Can't see them taking the title off of AJ so quickly but it is Cena so you never know.


----------



## Even Flow

Headliner said:


> Triple threat title match should be good. That was a good start to the show!
> 
> Plz let Joe be AJ's partner :mark: :mark:


I'd mark, but i'd rather them bring Joe in as a babyface when AJ is done with Ambrose to feud with AJ for the title.


----------



## DoubtGin

Is Hawkins debuting today?


----------



## Chrome

Really nice opening segment. I was genuinely surprised by the Cena appearance tonight. Didn't hear anything about him coming back lol. WWE's triple threat fetish continues it seems though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

I honestly expect Nattie to win the fatal 5-way, since she and Becky (with the good hair) have history, while Nikki is gonna be busy with Carmella.

Hopefully Alexa looks like a champ in this match like she did at Backlash, though. :sk


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn!

That is the difference between Raw and Smackdown’ rosters. While Raw has a lot of talent, in terms of guys who can talk, Smackdown dwarfs Raw.

Also, and I know I shouldn’t watch this with logic in mind, but why does Cena get a shot considering he lost his last match? Eh, I forget it’ WWE, fuck logic.


----------



## Asuka842

(Crossing fingers for Samoa Joe debut).


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> Triple threat title match should be good. That was a good start to the show!
> 
> Plz let Joe be AJ's partner :mark: :mark:


That... y... don't break me damn it!

Fucking hell SD is on fire. Love how they even make sure to point out Dean will still get a one on one match down the line for the title. THe little things man... the little things.


----------



## Mainboy

NXT Only said:


> :mark: AJ gonna bring Samoa Joe


Imagine if it was Nakamura for one night only.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm so glad they kept Cena and Styles together on the same show. They got a chemistry together that Cena only had with Punk.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Great opening segment, but I'm sick to death of multi man matches.


----------



## StylesP1

If its Joe/AJ standing side by side in a WWE ring I might just due of too much mark in my system.


----------



## Mhirn3

Oh hey another predictable triple threat announcement.

Is it just me or is Shane terrible with a live mic in that he continually flubs his lines?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

SAMCRO said:


> Why must they keep putting every single woman on the roster into one match?


It's the women's revolution. Get as many women on screen in the shortest amount of time possible.


----------



## Darren Criss

Corbin shouldn't eat any pin after Backlash, he was awesome


----------



## AlternateDemise

Raw writers should be taking notes on how you properly start a show.


----------



## SAMCRO

That opening segment was better than any fucking thing that happened on Raw. SD has Raw beat by a fucking mile, the difference in quality is staggering, SD for the first time in over a decade has become the A show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great opener. Started off alright with Styles, Cena went out there and it got better, but it got to a whole other level when Ambrose finally got out there. That promo on Styles, not just smiling the loss off but instead actually getting pissed about the loss was awesome. Then Cena throwing bombs at Ambrose and Ambrose firing them right back was epic. Now we get a tag team main event, which I'm OK with as I'm interested in seeing who AJ's partner is. And the NM triple threat main event should be awesome.

I love Smackdown. This was easily better than anything on Raw.


----------



## TD Stinger

DoubtGin said:


> Is Hawkins debuting today?


Yes


----------



## Even Flow

DoubtGin said:


> Is Hawkins debuting today?


Yes.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seeing two of my faves trade lines like that on the mic :mark: Epic.



The mention of that Steve Austin podcast vs the mention of John Cena's part-time status. Just damn!

Honestly, I think the 15 minutes of Smackdown's opening segment tonight might have just slaughtered Raw's whole 3 hours


----------



## Gimme More

I am so captivated by the wrestling vibe of this show! Proof WWE are capable!


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm about 10 minutes behind, but I don't get close to as irritated with Cena as I used to.


----------



## Sincere

Bray, or Corbin? Joe would be amazing though....


----------



## the_hound

it pays to be rooooooooooooooooooooooooooode


----------



## Darren Criss

In 25 minutes this thread has more comments than Raw's thread in 1 hour hahaha


----------



## Asuka842

Cena getting cheered over Ambrose, in Philly of all places? Wow, putting over AJ clean earned him even more goodwill from people than I thought.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Leather Rebel said:


> Joe if is someone of NXT, Corbin if is someone of SDL.


Don't tease me with Joe tonight.....OMFG! AJ teaming with Joe on SDL vs Cena and Ambrose?


----------



## Even Flow

I'd like to see Alexa Bliss given a chance, and win the Fatal 5 way later.


----------



## DoubtGin

Joe being the partner would make zero sense storyline-wise unless it's a one-off thing. I agree that it's better to debut him when this triangle feud is over. Cena-Ambrose and Joe-Styles would rule, for instance.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't get the logic, triple threat at No Mercy but Dean does get a 1 on 1 rematch some other time? So he has two title shots? The triple threat is a backup in case he doesn't win the 1 on 1? :lol


----------



## Therapy

Duel jobber entrances.. Nice!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yeah, great fucking segment. Cena went in on Ambrose. Ambrose went in on Cena.


----------



## T0M

Transmogrified? 

English, please, Mauro.


----------



## DammitChrist

SAMCRO said:


> That opening segment was better than any fucking thing that happened on Raw. SD has Raw beat by a fucking mile, the difference in quality is staggering, SD for the first time in over a decade has become the A show.



I knew post-brand split Smackdown was going to be good before the draft even happened, but I didn't think it'd be this exciting to watch


----------



## Phaedra

Can only think they're in the process of giving the uso's new music hence no entrance tonight. no other reason I can think of, they are hardly about to job.


----------



## Darren Criss

Even Flow said:


> I'd like to see Alexa Bliss given a chance, and win the Fatal 5 way later.


Don't you hate Becky or what?


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit i forgot Curt Hawkins is debuting tonight, i'm actually pretty excited about seeing him again. Hope he uses the Heat Seeking Elbow Drop as his finisher, he hits a beautiful diving elbow drop.


----------



## Sincere

Waiting for Jordan to destroy Usos


----------



## PanopticonPrime

When did The Revival become Samoan?


----------



## SovereignVA

SAMCRO said:


> Why must they keep putting every single woman on the roster into one match?


To be fair, Smackdown JUST started doing that and it shouldn't be for too long.

There were normally two segments before the championship was introduced.

After this Fatal 5 way, someone will go after Becky. Then we should be getting separate segments with Carmella/Nikki


----------



## imthegame19

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Finally people turned on Ambrose, people just got tired of his terrible matches, his terrible fake punches and his stupid faces that are painful to watch. People realized how terrible Ambrose is.





fpalm Ambrose own that segment. I can't wait for Ambrose/Cena feud one day. It's going to be gold on the mic.


----------



## ElTerrible

Delsin Rowe said:


> So what happens at No Mercy? Can't see them taking the title off of AJ so quickly but it is Cena so you never know.


They said Ambrose will get the #1 on #1 with Styles later. If Miz is in the ME tonight, I´d say Miz will cost Cena the win at No Mercy, leading to Team Cena vs. Team Miz at SS. Í like that they have already announced the triple threat, cause is speaks for some long-term planning. Now the fans know what they are looking forward to. Enjoyed Ambrose just walking by Cena like he´s air, so Cena eventually had to adress him. Made Ambrose look stronger.


----------



## Prayer Police

Usos looked better in black.


----------



## Darren Criss

Sincere said:


> Waiting for Jordan to destroy Usos


YAAAAAAS


----------



## DGenerationMC

POUNCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Mojo does nothing for me. For all the talking about being hype, he ain't hype at all.


----------



## T0M

Mojo Riley :lmao


----------



## the_hound

and the point of that was???????????????


----------



## Marcos 25063

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get the logic, triple threat at No Mercy but Dean does get a 1 on 1 rematch some other time? So he has two title shots? The triple threat is a backup in case he doesn't win the 1 on 1? :lol


What I think They Will do is: Cena is going to film his program, so they will use the rematch, easy booking


----------



## SAMCRO

Wtf are The Uso's wearing? Their black attire at Backlash was great, these white track pants need to go.


----------



## Phaedra

SAMCRO said:


> That opening segment was better than any fucking thing that happened on Raw. SD has Raw beat by a fucking mile, the difference in quality is staggering, SD for the first time in over a decade has become the A show.


This is what happens with a smaller and more focused roster who are determined to give everything to prove the point. They are all being used and they are all being used well so far. 

Raw is too big, too long and too inconsequential.


----------



## Darren Criss

Usos are boring even as heels.


----------



## DoubtGin

DammitC said:


> I knew post-brand split Smackdown was going to be good before the draft even happened, but I didn't think it'd be this exciting to watch


Three wrestlers the crowd is REALLY hot for fighting each other in a triple threat match. That segment was fire.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Delsin Rowe said:


> So what happens at No Mercy? Can't see them taking the title off of AJ so quickly but it is Cena so you never know.


Cena is taking off after No Mercy. He's leaving to do some reality show thing, he hasn't left to do that yet. He's been off of TV since SummerSlam but still has been doing all of the live events. I think that AJ retains at No Mercy then Dean gets his one-on-one rematch at Survivor Series.


----------



## Chrome

Really glad the Usos turned heel. Most interesting they've been in like 2 years.


----------



## NXT Only

We don't win matches, we LOSE matches


----------



## MMM2909

Why was this so short?


----------



## ShaWWE

I remember when The Usos used to be in better matches.


----------



## Honey Bucket

T0M said:


> Transmogrified?
> 
> English, please, Mauro.


Tis a real word.

Mauro has been watching old Dean Douglas promos.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Wish the usos would just F off just a boring team


----------



## Sincere

Really? No Jordan run out?


----------



## Roman Empire

I missed the first bit of the show, apparently I missed something entertaining?


----------



## shutupchico

i don't really buy the usos as heels. if they are really heels they need to change their theme back to the original


----------



## CoverD

Get that double wide Heath!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ronzilla

Smackdown is so much better than RAW right now lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose v. Cena will be the SD main event for WM, that promo exchange was just more proof.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, an eye rake. I thought Vince didnt like those.


----------



## Flair Flop

I hope Miz shoots hard on Bryan


----------



## Even Flow

Miz next.

I hope they don't give Dolph another rematch for No Mercy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get the logic, triple threat at No Mercy but Dean does get a 1 on 1 rematch some other time? So he has two title shots? The triple threat is a backup in case he doesn't win the 1 on 1? :lol


Yeah, the promo work and explained motivations all around was real good from all three men I thought, the crowd was pretty hot for it and I liked the callbacks in the material:but a little tighter writing in that aspect would've been nice. Dean should be pretty damn hot his contractual one on one got skipped over even though since he is a face and so is John he probably won't be. Could've easily been explained with a little blurb from Shane like "to increase demand for No Mercy/make things more interesting I am adding John". Also the whole "old man John" from kayfabe is a little cheesy when John isn't on a truly bad losing streak. In defense of that though, works for Dean's little arrogance trait. 

Nitpicks though fun to watch segment that opens the show nicely.


----------



## Mra22

Man Smackdown makes me love wrestling it's so much more entertaining than crappy RAW....The opening segment with Cena, AJ and Ambrose was epic


----------



## Ronzilla

Chrome said:


> Really glad the Usos turned heel. Most interesting they've been in like 2 years.


u know what man, I agree 100%


----------



## Darren Criss

Maryse's husband next


----------



## DammitChrist

I honestly never thought I'd say this ever again, but I'm happy that the Usos won


----------



## Victor Chaos

The A- Lister and his Goddess. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## FROSTY

YestleMania said:


> I've been watching 70's and 80's WWWF/WWF house shows on the network almost exclusively lately so tonight will be a nice break from that. I'm enjoying it but I can only watch so many Ivan Putski rest hold matches.


*I've been doing the same thing only with 87 - 89 NWA episodes along with corresponding Clash of Champions & PPV's. It sucks though I'm already to June 89 on episodes getting ready to start COTC VII, and they only have episodes posted through July 9th. Guess I'm just gonna have to get by on COTC & PPV's until they post more episodes/*


----------



## SAMCRO

Its funny it just took Maryse coming back to stand beside Miz not saying a word for WWE to push Miz. He better be thanking his wife cause he would be on Main Event or Superstars facing Jack Swagger if she hadn't come back to be his prop.


----------



## Even Flow

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get the logic, triple threat at No Mercy but Dean does get a 1 on 1 rematch some other time? So he has two title shots? The triple threat is a backup in case he doesn't win the 1 on 1? :lol


I think they wanted to keep the feud going, thus having Cena come back, and give possibly Dean his 1 on 1 rematch for Survivor Series.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

MMM2909 said:


> Why was this so short?


Because nobody really wanted to see it anyway.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Honey Bucket said:


> Tis a real word.
> 
> Mauro has been watching old Dean Douglas promos.


Or playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## YestleMania

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I've been doing the same thing only with 87 - 89 NWA episodes along with corresponding Clash of Champions & PPV's. It sucks though I'm already to June 89 on episodes getting ready to start COTC VII, and they only have episodes posted through July 9th. Guess I'm just gonna have to get by on COTC & PPV's until they post more episodes/*


Yeah, that's a problem I'll probably run into soon as well. It's annoying but I guess it's something to look forward to once it's released.


----------



## DoubtGin

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose v. Cena will be the SD main event for WM, that promo exchange was just more proof.


That would be amazing. Ambrose turning heel while Cena is away and creating havoc until Cena returns for a WM program would be very exciting to watch.


----------



## Darren Criss

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny it just took Maryse coming back to stand beside Miz not saying a word for WWE to push Miz. He better be thanking his wife cause he would be on Main Event or Superstars facing Jack Swagger if she hadn't come back to be his prop.


Queen gets what she wants when she wants


----------



## ElTerrible

They could actually set up a long-term storyline Miz vs. Styles Champion vs. Champion for the Royal Rumble. Miz offering his services for tonight as the greatest IC champ and Styles just blowing him off as the 1st little side story.


----------



## CoverD

Ok, Curt Hawkins shouldn't be saying his own "facts".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Curt fucking Hawkins :lol


----------



## Mra22

Curt Hawkins :lol


----------



## Sincere

That was... something


----------



## Reotor

Booooooooooo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LMFAO....I can't... if Ryder and Hawkins don't feud.. it's a waste.


----------



## NXT Only

No fucking way


----------



## Phaedra

okay, make me interested in seeing curt hawkins. I dare you smackdown.


----------



## -XERO-

SovereignVA said:


> Ambrose shooting back!
> 
> This is fire!















MMM2909 said:


> Tag Team match PLAYA





PanopticonPrime said:


> Shane channelling Teddy Long.


----------



## Even Flow

Maryse kada


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This better be a heel gimmick for Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Sincere

Waiting for Miz to tease the Bryan angle some more...


----------



## CoverD

Phaedra said:


> okay, make me interested in seeing curt hawkins. I dare you smackdown.



They did it with Slater...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

I thought Slater was next?


----------



## Even Flow

Maryse has been back for 162 days.


----------



## Darren Criss

You guys are happy to see Curt? Really?


----------



## StylesP1

Oh Maryse....divorce him and marry me. I would suck your toes nightly if you would like.


----------



## Ronzilla

Day 162!


----------



## Asuka842

I'm surprised that Miz and Maryse are even here tonight, given the "celebration" that they probably had after Miz's win.


----------



## Even Flow

Chrome said:


> I thought Slater was next?


Nope. Later in the show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Say what you want about Miz... dude HAS IT... he looks like a million bucks, talks like a million bucks and walks like a man who's fuggin' Maryse Mizanin.


----------



## imthegame19

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose v. Cena will be the SD main event for WM, that promo exchange was just more proof.



There promos in 2014 when they had that mini face vs face feud were amazing too. Ambrose/Cena is the all-time feud I want to see. Considering WWE could do that feud anytime now, tells me there saving it for a big event like Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO

Really hoping to see this beautiful elbow drop tonight from Hawkins


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Zigman


----------



## Even Flow

FFS. I'm sick of Dolph/Miz


----------



## SovereignVA

"I'm here to show the fucking world, I'm here to show the fucking world! Come oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!"


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Ugh. This guy needs to go back to being a cheerleader.


----------



## Headliner

If Miz held the title longer than 132 previous IC title champs and he only held the title for 5 months, what does that say about WWE's booking over the last 30 years?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's awesome to see Dolph getting consistent mic time.


----------



## Darren Criss

I'm all hype for Maryse vs Becky


----------



## Phaedra

CoverD said:


> They did it with Slater...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know, that's why i'm saying it. I have faith they actually might lol.


oh god, ziggler, really? no guys, not again.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Rematch incoming because there's nobody else.


----------



## JDP2016

Ohh fuck off Ziggler.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Yawn.

Why is Ziggler still on the roster?


----------



## SAMCRO

Dolph please bleach your fucking hair again, he looks so fucking generic and lifeless with that dark blonde hair.


----------



## Chrome

I like Ziggler, but kinda funny hearing that from him tbh.


----------



## Dolorian

You mean like they also see through you Dolph? :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Dolph talking but he is low rent Miz


----------



## DoubtGin

ZIGGLER


----------



## DammitChrist

All I need is for Dean Ambrose to call the Miz a coward, and the streak of the 3 guys in my sig calling him that will be complete


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Those words coming from ANYONE other Ziggler could have merit... but Dolph? Please.... just STFU!


----------



## BruceWayne316

Am I the only one that used to love Ziggler and now can't stand when he's on TV?


----------



## Darren Criss

Miz is the longest reigning IC since Cody's first reign in 2011-12.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

GEEZ !! More shots thrown ?!?!

6 feet under like your career ?


----------



## Mra22

Miz with them shots! Lol


----------



## Sincere

Ziggler :buried :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

1 more match!


----------



## SovereignVA

Dolph where did your aggression go?

That shit was hard!

Ziggler should be pissed as fuck right now!


----------



## Marcos 25063

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Trophies

Ziggler...buried.


----------



## Darren Criss

I used to like Dolph when he wasn't an HBK tribute.


----------



## DoubtGin

That guy main evented Wrestlemania, you know..


----------



## Even Flow

Maryse has more heat than Miz :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Whoa Maryse can talk?!


----------



## Reotor

Mega heat on Maryse lol


----------



## Chrome

People burying each other left and right on the mics tonight lol.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Why would anyone boo Maryse?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Maryse getting f*cking heat 

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## the_hound

here comes the guy that can't wrestle


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Ziggler vs Maryse incoming


----------



## Sincere

DB :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

Bryan :mark:


----------



## Mra22

This crowd is way more fire than RAW too :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> GEEZ !! More shots thrown ?!?!
> 
> 6 feet under like your career ?


Smackdown has proven to possess the better talent, as well as the better mic-talkers (excluding Jericho on Raw, of course). :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

JBL fucked up :lol


----------



## shutupchico

that ic belt is so legit looking compared to all the other stupid titles they got.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Yeah Shut up while Maryse is talking.


----------



## Darren Criss

Let's go Miz!
Let's go Maryse!

#ItCouple


----------



## TD Stinger

Should Dolph really be telling someone “you’ll never be a top guy”?

I mean, I like Dolph, but that’s the biggest example of the pot calling the kettle black I’ve ever heard.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Smackdown Live should be renamed Tuesday Night Shade.


----------



## safc-scotty

SAMCRO said:


> Really hoping to see this beautiful elbow drop tonight from Hawkins


I don't think we're actually going to see Hawkins wrestle tonight. I know they advertised his debut last week, but he wrestled the dark match tonight which is strange if he's wrestling on the main show tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow that heat on Maryse is monstrous.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

They should've let Maryse speak further... the feminazis will be all over that!


----------



## Cipher

Dolph is projecting,


----------



## Sincere

Ziggler/Miz cage match


----------



## DammitChrist

They're not booing Maryse because they hate her. They're booing because she's THAT hot. Look at the heat she's getting


----------



## Darren Criss

MARYSE IS FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Even Flow

Miz leaving through the crowd :lmao


----------



## witchblade000

JBL must miss Maggle for him to say Raw.


----------



## Mra22

Dang Bryan looks ticked he has to be returning the way they keep teasing it


----------



## Headliner

Didn't they threaten to strip Miz of the IC title a couple weeks ago? Why not threaten to strip him again?????


----------



## wwetna1

Miz just said fuck you and your match lol


----------



## Asuka842

Miz proves yet again, he's a fantastic heel. Especially with Maryse by his side.


----------



## CoverD

Does Corbin's outfit have enough fucking zippers?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darren Criss

Maryse is the best female heel in WWE history.

Let's be honest


----------



## Ronzilla

Baron Corbin with the DENIAL


----------



## Even Flow

Poor AJ. Corbin's not interested, as he wants the title.


----------



## YestleMania

Baron Corbin. Meh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Gawd damn I cannot wait for the REAL Corbin push!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FAP FAP FAP!


----------



## Leather Rebel

So, no Corbin then, the only one in SDL interesting enough.


----------



## wwetna1

PanopticonPrime said:


> Smackdown Live should be renamed Tuesday Night Shade.


Amazing how people are getting much more done with sheer talking over actually wasting matches and bumps huh? 

Raw was fucked, people screamed workrate and talent, but they have no characters


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

AJ in a handicap match please.


----------



## TD_DDT

This is a good show but literally no wreslting lol


----------



## Sincere

Miz getting built to put someone over big.


----------



## Natecore

Why was Corbin just staring at a wall?

God, I hate the WWE fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police

God, Corbin is such a robot.


----------



## Even Flow

Headliner said:


> Didn't they threaten to strip Miz of the IC title a couple weeks ago? Why not threaten to strip him again?????


I thought Bryan was about to say the same thing when he got into the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hm, Corbin seemed to be the safe pick. I doubt it’ Wyatt or Miz.

Is there another heel I’m not thinking of.


----------



## Darren Criss

SAMCRO said:


> Whoa Maryse can talk?!


She always was a good talker, but sometimes she don't give a fuck about anything


----------



## imthegame19

God Baron Corbin is terrible on the mic.


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn they teasing Bryan hard. No way Styles goes alone, could it really be Samoa Joe? Or Heath Slater.


----------



## DoubtGin

Well Corbin was the most high-profile heel left. No way it's Bray so dunno who AJ goes for.


----------



## the_hound

would be funny if he shows up on raw for a laugh


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Corbin is the perfect dumb bully type


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Darren Criss said:


> Maryse is the best female heel in WWE history.
> 
> Let's be honest


Bruh... :russell


----------



## PRODIGY

Curt Hawkins to be AJ's partner maybe?


----------



## TD Stinger

TD_DDT said:


> This is a good show but literally no wreslting lol


A weekly pro wrestling show should be built with segments like this, especially with a 2 hour show.

Save the big in ring stuff for the PPV’s.


----------



## Chrome

There goes the obvious pick in Corbin. Maybe it will be Samoa Joe. :hmm:


----------



## SAMCRO

Maryse was getting so much heat cause the fans know shes the only reason Miz has been the champion this long and the only reason he's getting pushed. WWE doesn't give a single shit about Miz without Maryse.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62648017 said:


> AJ in a handicap match please.


Gonna carry Cena/Ambrose in the triple-threat, might as well do it alone in a handicap match tonight. :sip


----------



## Darren Criss

I don't words to say how much i like Corbin


----------



## StylesP1

No Corbin...please Based Smackdown Gods, give us Joe.


----------



## Even Flow

Envy said:


> Curt Hawkins to be AJ's partner maybe?


That would be a well shitty partner to have.


----------



## Darren Criss

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bruh... :russell


And who you think that is the best?


----------



## Cipher

TD_DDT said:


> *This is a good show *but literally no wreslting lol


Which is why it's a good show.


----------



## the_hound

nakamura backstage mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PanopticonPrime

So far the writers for Smackdown deserve one of these


----------



## Honey Bucket

So yeah...when is this forum going to crash like it does every other time SDL airs?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Could it be Luke Harper??


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

OH SH*T APOLLO ISNT SMILING !


----------



## Even Flow

Surprised they haven't pushed Apollo Crews that much since he came to SD.


----------



## Reotor

plz don't 50/50, plz don't 50/50, plz don't 50/50.


----------



## safc-scotty

Apollo has lost his smile! :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

If it's not gonna be Corbin...it's gotta be Luke Harper :mark:

Or Curt Hawkins fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol the way Corbin said "What do you want Styles" sounded so monotone and dumb, just horrible delivery lol.


----------



## Flair Flop

I love how they are pacing this Miz/Bryan angle. Just adding a little layer to it every show. So nice to have something in genuinely curious about


----------



## SovereignVA

Apollo Crews lost the smile, I like it.


----------



## Sincere

Incoming 50/50


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah I smell a 50/50


----------



## Leather Rebel

You have to love Corbin, man.


----------



## Trophies

So did Corbin kill Kalisto?


----------



## Even Flow

Swagger :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SWAGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH SHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063

:mark: :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

Push Swagger!!!!!!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Swagger :mark:


----------



## the_hound

jack swagger is on smackdown


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

[USER]Jack Thwagger[/USER] your boy is here.


----------



## Reotor

oh fuck me its swagger


----------



## Chrome

Swagger? Where's Thwagger and WAGG at lol?


----------



## Buster Baxter

Jack Swagger to the rescue :maury


----------



## wwetna1

Swagger the free agent as Raw said his deal ended on Youtube 

Swagg had an orgasm


----------



## SovereignVA

Oh, this is the guy that lost to Jinder Mahal....

You better watch out Corbin, this guy is serious!


----------



## Irrelevant

Okay?


----------



## Sincere

WTF... Swagger? Swagger upstaging Crews...? :lmao


----------



## Cipher

YES SWAGGER IS ON SD

HE'S GONNA GET USED NOW!


----------



## Headliner

Crews gets destroyed like a geek. Swagger switches shows and comes out to no pop.:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow Apollo got mauled.


----------



## Darren Criss

There's no piss break on SmackDown.

On Raw has more than an piss break, you has time enough to an shower


----------



## Mra22

Sweet !!! Swagger is on Smackdown??! Smackdown just got better :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Yes! Jack FUCKING Swagger is on Smackdown!! Welcome aboard, Swagger


----------



## Even Flow

Swagger is officially on SD now.


----------



## NXT Only

Thwagger


----------



## Lethal Evans

YES SWAGGER


----------



## CoverD

What the fuck is he talking about with the Rolling Stones references?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngryConsumer

Swagger..... :HA


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Why is Corbin backing off from the guy that just lost to Jinder Mahal? :lmao


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Swagger is intimidating now apparently lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Dude looks like Biff Tannen.


----------



## Trophies

Swagger is talking. Oh dear. Where is Zeb?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They don' f*cked up giving Swagger a mic.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh I forgot he needed someone to talk for him.


----------



## FROSTY

*Hell yes!!! Swagger is now on Smackdown, this is awesome I hope they really do something with him.*


----------



## MMM2909

they are not trying to use a Heath Slater type story for Swagger, are they?


----------



## Even Flow

Nobody gives a shit, Jack.


----------



## drougfree

oh cmon fire this geek


----------



## Leather Rebel

@Jack Thwagger, your guy is in a place where will be finally valued.


----------



## Headliner

What the fuck did Swagger just say on the mic:lmao:lmao
@swagger_ROCKS BRUH.


----------



## SAMCRO

Aww look at Swagger attempting to cut a promo and be entertaining. Lol wtf was that? "I have one stone cold fox of a wife woo" go away dude.


----------



## [email protected]

This promo sounds both rehearsed, and terribly awkward. That was really really bad


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol that promo. 

Hold the mic closer.


----------



## T0M

What the hell was he talking about? He looked high.


----------



## NXT Only

Smackdown even makes Swagger look legit


----------



## Lethal Evans

Swagger on the mic, gettin' crickets. This makes me sad.


----------



## Even Flow

Otunga: Swagger a major pickup :lmao


----------



## JDP2016

No one cares Swagger.


----------



## SovereignVA

Even less wrestling on the show :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

What is Swagger doing? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Man, SD! is so amazing you can't miss anything :mark:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Jack swagger get your bum ass off this tv please lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Swagger is done being Rusevs bitch!


----------



## Mister Sinister

Would be nice to get an NXT call-up tonight.


----------



## Sincere

Swagger is getting a push :lol I didn't think I'd live to see the day...


----------



## Dolorian

Queen Becky :mark:


----------



## shutupchico

ugh... smackdown does not need swagger


----------



## Darren Criss

Swagger and Ziggler reunion.

Swagger is gonna help Ziggler.

Fuck no!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

So I was busy, what happened with Corbin and Swagger?


----------



## BruceWayne316

I thought he was gonna get repackaged into something more fierce and serious. 

Then pulls out old catchphrase with the same music. Welllllllllll alright then.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BECKY LOOKING GOOD AS F*CK WITH THAT TITLE !


----------



## Kabraxal

When did he learn to talk? Shocking... but I like this move. Swagger can make waves on SD where they try to build people.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Jack Swagger story hour... ABORT! ABORT! ABORT! :maury


----------



## Roman Empire

My girl Becky up next! And I'm curious to see what SD does with Jack.


----------



## YestleMania




----------



## MMM2909

OMG OMG, Becky is next


----------



## WrestlingOracle

One match in 50 minutes and a quite fun show to watch so far with more segments to come. That is quite the credit to the talent and the writing staff tonight. Not always easy to accomplish.


----------



## Chrome

This is where Colter would be useful. Swagger better off being similar to Lesnar, just wrestling and not talking.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Jack Swagger is the only WWE Superstar to appear on both Raw and Smackdown this week.


----------



## Sincere

:becky :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cipher

Darren Criss said:


> There's no piss break on SmackDown.
> 
> On Raw has more than an piss break, you has time enough to an shower


Just your luck, here comes Becky Lynch


----------



## Natecore

Corbin, Swagger, Becky all in a row.

I'm begging for football now.


----------



## Asuka842

The awesome Irish firecracker is here!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DAT PROMO....FINALLY! Swagger fans got their wish! I can go to my eternal rest now, the world is gonna be OK.


----------



## Phaedra

Now Smackdown, figure it out with Jack, it's easy, just figure it out and take the fucking mic away from him for the love of god, that's where you start.


----------



## Irrelevant

Since Swagger's now on Smackdown hopefully someone else who's underused like Summer Rae will come as well. She'd thrive in the Smackdown's women's division as the top heel.


----------



## the_hound

meh to becky, i can't wait for naomi's entrance


----------



## Darren Criss

Woooo-oooo-o-o, Woooooo-oooo-o-o Becky Lynch!


----------



## DammitChrist

wwetna1 said:


> Swagger the free agent as Raw said his deal ended on Youtube
> 
> Swagg had an orgasm


Lol hopefully she did! Her boy is actually going to be utilized on Smackdown, AND he makes a great addition to Smackdown's midcard


----------



## Mra22

Man Becky looks adorable with that title :becky


----------



## Dolorian

Natecore said:


> Corbin, Swagger, Becky all in a row.
> 
> I'm begging for football now.


Becky > football

Next!


----------



## safc-scotty

That was slightly awkward from Swagger on the mic but I appreciate the effort and trying something new. Hopefully he hits his stride over the coming weeks and becomes a strong addition to the midcard on Smackdown. They can rejuvenate him in the same way they have Ziggler and Miz.


----------



## Trophies

This is what happens when they try use everybody but don't bother repackaging them. Nobody cares.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky lookin' fine as hell with that strap! :becky2


----------



## PRODIGY

Apollo Crews was not smiling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

YestleMania said:


>


My exact reaction :lmao:lmao:lmao

"Stone cold fox of a wife woooooo !"

:lmao
:lmao 

I couldn't breathe.


----------



## Darren Criss

anyone but Nikki or Alexa


----------



## DoubtGin

First hour is over and we had like three minutes of wrestling so far :lol. But you know what, that's actually good. The weekly shows should focus on building storylines, the longer wrestling matches should be reserved for the main event and the PPVs.

Smackdown is doing great work so far with building up the feuds up to No Mercy.


----------



## Chrome

Weakest part of Smackdown is the midcard atm, so Swagger will be a nice addition.


----------



## Phaedra

Chrome said:


> This is where Colter would be useful. Swagger better off being similar to Lesnar, just wrestling and not talking.


There we go. the no talking, no messing, all american face who beats up bad guys. (not just foreign guys that does not equate to bad guy WWE)


----------



## Sincere

:becky strutting around in that title :sodone


----------



## Roman Empire

Mra22 said:


> Man Becky looks adorable with that title :becky


Much agreed!


----------



## Prayer Police

What a horrible way to move personnel between shows. "I lost on RAW so I'll come go to Smackdown instead."


----------



## ElTerrible

That was a horrible promo. It´s like they send a guy from the Monday show with a script in his hand to Tuesday and told him to read it out on TV. There was literally no point to this. No interaction with Corbin or Crews. It would have been better, if he interfered in the 5-way and partnered with Bliss.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Envy said:


> Apollo Crews was not smiling.


I thought I was the only one who caught that ! That boy was serious as sh*t !


----------



## JDP2016

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Why is Corbin backing off from the guy that just lost to Jinder Mahal? :lmao


Rusev backed off of Mojo Rawley at Battleground.


----------



## wwetna1

Chrome said:


> This is where Colter would be useful. Swagger better off being similar to Lesnar, just wrestling and not talking.


I preferred ECW Swagger to Real American Swagger ... He had wrestling ability and Kurt Angle dorkiness


----------



## SovereignVA

Shane and Daniel dissing Raw on 'Talking Smack' will never get old :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

BECKY!!!


----------



## Darren Criss

Apollo needs an Signature moves like Cesaro's swing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why did Swagger randomly mention he has a stone cold fox of a wife and woo? God this guy is fucking terrible, i'd like to know how he has any kind of fanbase.


----------



## Kabraxal

Chrome said:


> Weakest part of Smackdown is the midcard atm, so Swagger will be a nice addition.


And on the brand that will try.... now can we get Cesaro and save him from Sheamus and midcard hell on Raw?


----------



## Chrome

:becky :becky :becky


----------



## DammitChrist

Becky Freakin' Lynch :3


----------



## Sincere

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah, drink it in Becky fans. She finally got that big one.


----------



## Dolorian

Why won't you use your boulder shoulders to carry the belt Becky?


----------



## StylesP1

My Queen


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky! :becky :mark:


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I guess Swagger couldn't enjinder interest in him on Raw.


----------



## Even Flow

You deserve it chants


----------



## Roman Empire

She deserves it!


----------



## Darren Criss

I still can't believe that she's the champion *-*


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm glad Becky is recieving those chants. Good for her


----------



## Sincere

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Second Nature

My prediction of Swagger getting traded to SmackDown actually happened :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> Why won't you use your boulder shoulders to carry the belt Becky?


So she can show off the boulder shoulders and not cover them, duh .


----------



## Leather Rebel

Darren Criss said:


> Apollo needs an Signature moves like Cesaro's swing.


I find his standing moonsault really good to be honest.

Man, if they turn Becky Lynch heel in any period of time It will literally break my heart. I know it will happen some day, but will hurt.


----------



## DGenerationMC

These in-ring interviews are always awkward.


----------



## NXT Only

Becky be so hype man


----------



## the_hound

yesssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ElTerrible

Becky Balboa LOL. That alone is better than swaggers whole promo.


----------



## T0M

Why do people like her again? She's cringeworthy.


----------



## StylesP1

Come at her brooooosssss!!!!


----------



## drougfree

her mic skills are garbage


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Gawd damn Becy might be the biggest star on SDL!!!


----------



## CoverD

The "come at me bros" thing was a little cringe worthy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

wish i knew why i don't like Becky but yeah i just don't like Becky


----------



## SAMCRO

Naomi tries way too hard to standout.


----------



## Gimme More

Love to see a former Magic dancer do her thing!


----------



## Darren Criss

Alexa was the first eliminated, she has no credibility to win tonight


----------



## Even Flow

Plz have Alexa win.


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky should never ever turn. I'd rather see Bayley turn than her.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Becky can say what the fuck ever. She's just hot as fuck.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Not a subpar promo from anyone tonight so far. Even Swags got his point across pretty well.


----------



## Zigberg

Becky is fucking painful to listen to.


----------



## Dolorian

I think Carmella costs Nikki again and Alexa wins the match somehow.


----------



## PRODIGY

You already know who I want to win but I know it want happen.


----------



## Mra22

T0M said:


> Why do people like her again? She's cringeworthy.


No she's not


----------



## Cipher

Becky's got that HBK lazy eye going on.


----------



## Trophies

Please. Somebody. Anybody. Slap Otunga.


----------



## Abisial

"This is WWE's version of Nikki Minaj!" 


Take this geek Otunga outback ASAP


----------



## Even Flow

Nikki kada


----------



## DGenerationMC

When's Eva coming back? Anyone know?


----------



## DoubtGin

That promo was kinda cringeworthy, tbh. But all is forgiven since it's Becky.


----------



## Gimme More

Stop calling Naomi Nikki Minaj! Useless commentator.


----------



## imthegame19

Swagger jobs to a jobber on Raw last night. Now tonight he has Baron Corbin, back away from him in fear. The same Baron Corbin who stood up to Ambrose/AJ two weeks ago lol. I guess Swagger is taking Kane spot and feuding with Corbin now. I wonder if that means Kane might turn heel at some point soon to replace Del Rio.


----------



## Sincere

Naomi turning SDL into a rave is pretty great, gotta admit :lol


----------



## StylesP1

Becky is perfection. Also a very good mic worker!


----------



## Darren Criss

Zigberg said:


> Becky is fucking painful to listen to.


So cut your ears, no one cares about you


----------



## Victor Chaos

Queen Nikki is here, business has picked back up again.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

OverlordKaine1989 said:


> wish i knew why i don't like Becky but yeah i just don't like Becky


scratch that mic skills are a good reason why


----------



## Even Flow

Bliss kada


----------



## Dolorian

Abisial said:


> "This is WWE's version of Nikki Minaj!"
> 
> 
> Take this geek Otunga outback ASAP


Otunga is an abomination on commentary.


----------



## the_hound

they just mentioned it


----------



## PRODIGY

Alexa kada


----------



## Mainboy

Alexa again man <3


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Mra22

Alexa looks adorable as Harley Quinn


----------



## Leather Rebel

Yes, piggy tails Alexa wasn't just a one time deal. :banderas


----------



## Irrelevant

I can't tell if it is just her makeup or just how her eyes are, but Becky's eyes always look she's tired/bored. Not that it really matters since she's still awesome but just something I've noticed.


----------



## NXT Only

Love Bliss and her Harley Quinn persona, she needs a puddin


----------



## Even Flow

Carmella needs a heelish theme.


----------



## Chrome

Think an Alexa/Becky feud would be fun, so hopefully she wins.


----------



## SovereignVA

Bliss has this match wrapped.

It's why she was eliminated first yesterday.


----------



## SAMCRO

Come on Alexa the Harley Quinn thing was cool for the ppv but please don't make this your permanent look.


----------



## DammitChrist

Alexa looks cute with those pigtails on her


----------



## TheLooseCanon

When did WWE get a Harley Quinn rip off?


----------



## Darren Criss

Nikki *vomit*


----------



## YestleMania

Alexa Bliss. Please win.


----------



## CoverD

Thank the lord above Carmella doesn't come out with a mic anymore


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngryConsumer

BLISS! :mark:

She would be the perfect first challenger for Becky.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

:done


----------



## Even Flow

Becky interview with Michael Cole tomorrow on wwe.com


----------



## NXT Only

How can anyone dislike Becky?


----------



## Phaedra

Carmella needs her fur coats back for heel-itude.


----------



## Dolorian

I think Becky vs Alexa would be the better feud to start things.


----------



## Cipher

There hasn't been a good female promo since like...Mickey James.


----------



## StylesP1

God I love this division :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

So, is it Becky "Balboa" from here on out? Because that makes no sense to me and it's totally random.

Also, Lite Bright Naomi is my favorite Naomi.


----------



## DoubtGin

Alexa's reactions are top notch. One of the best in the company.


----------



## Sincere

Damn, Nattie :bjpenn


----------



## YestleMania

Women in hats, though.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm so Fancy, you already know, i... Oh that's not Carmella's theme.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, considering Nikki and Carmella are still feuding and Naomi is a heel, gotta think Natalya or Alexa wins. Since we just got Natalya vs. Becky, gotta think Alexa wins.


----------



## Darren Criss

People wanting Alexa to win because she is hot


----------



## THANOS

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not a subpar promo from anyone tonight so far. Even Swags got his point across pretty well.


You're being too generous man, Swagger sank like the Titanic.


----------



## Headliner

DoubtGin said:


>


----------



## Asuka842

Oh for goodness sake, someone please get Carmella some new theme music, hers is horrible. Also "Alexa Quinn" returns, me likely.


----------



## JDP2016

Naomi is a face.


----------



## [email protected]

Becky does a fine job of reciting, but she can't react for shit yet. Sone one needs to tell her to stop the laughing and drawing out the end of her sentences. She isn't good at it yet. 

I think she'll be successful though as she is forced to learn more promo work


----------



## StylesP1

Darren Criss said:


> People wanting Alexa to win because she is hot


Alexa is also very good at what she does. 

Im also over you talking about dicks, but you dont see me bitching about it.


----------



## wwetna1

I would pay to watch Nikki and Asuka have a strike off


----------



## SAMCRO

I hate that they're just giving us the exact same match again from Backlash to determine the number 1 contender, seems kinda lazy.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Carmella or Bliss for me the rest are just meh


----------



## Darren Criss

Carmella needs to win.

then maybe an triple threat with Nikki in the future.


----------



## T0M

NXT Only said:


> How can anyone dislike Becky?


Her promos are really awkward and she tries so hard to be funny. shes totally unremarkable in every department.


----------



## ShaWWE

Wait, what the hell was that with Nikki & Naomi...


----------



## Natecore

T0M said:


> Why do people like her again? She's cringeworthy.


Everybody has their apologists.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Eva Marie will come back today?


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol I love Alexa Bliss's desperation XD


----------



## SpeedStick

Darren Criss said:


> People wanting Alexa to win because she is hot


People just love Harley


----------



## [email protected]

Alexa Bliss is going to be one of the best things on this show. She's really natural


----------



## Dolorian

SAMCRO said:


> ...seems kinda lazy.


It is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That Enzuguri might be the best thing Naomi has ever done.


----------



## SovereignVA

That enziguri spot was nice as fuck


----------



## Abisial

TD Stinger said:


> So, considering Nikki and Carmella are still feuding and Naomi is a heel, gotta think Natalya or Alexa wins. Since we just got Natalya vs. Becky, gotta think Alexa wins.


Naomi is a face, didn't you see her handing out glow sticks when she returned? 

Naomi, Nikki, Becky = Faces

Natalya, Alexa, Carmella = Heels


----------



## Leather Rebel

A friendly rivalry between Naomi and Becky could be insteresting tho.


----------



## DoubtGin

- Carmella and Nikki is feuding.
- Naomi is a face and they won't do face vs face yet.

That leaves Alexa and Natalya as the potential winners and I think they will not have Natalya win either because there is not much excitement about it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Betwwen the 6 Pac at Backlash, The Triple Threat on Raw, and tonight's 5 Way, women are killing it this week.


----------



## Darren Criss

StylesP1 said:


> Alexa is also very good at what she does.
> 
> Im also over you talking about dicks, but you dont see me bitching about it.


At last I'm not talking about someone who looks under 18.

Bye bye


----------



## Trophies

This match is kind of sloppy.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Did he say catches her with a dick??? And Mauro is cringe AF with these urban phrases


----------



## TheLooseCanon

NXT Only said:


> How can anyone dislike Becky?


Some people are just Stupid Idiots.


----------



## Dolorian

Thanks Nikki for shutting Natie up!


----------



## Roman Empire

Nikki getting some good reactions.


----------



## Master Bate

Late.... But SWAGGER ON SMACKDOWN!! AWWW YEAAAAA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why does Nattie sound so manly


----------



## SovereignVA

Darren Criss said:


> People wanting Alexa to win because she is hot


I just think her mean, bitchy nature is the perfect foil to Becky's sweet and innocent act. Moreso than Naomi and Natalya since both Carmella/Nikki aren't winning.


----------



## Darren Criss

Naomi! Naomi! Naomi!


show that booty guuuuuurl


----------



## Mainboy

YASSSSSS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

My baby Bliss!


----------



## CoverD

As crappy as Swagger was on the mic...his comment about his wife was spot on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## the_hound

BLISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Even Flow

@Legit BOSS

BLISS :mark:


----------



## Sincere

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Phaedra

HAHAHAHAHA, HELL YEAH!


----------



## TD Stinger

Abisial said:


> Naomi is a face, didn't you see her handing out glow sticks when she returned?
> 
> Naomi, Nikki, Becky = Faces
> 
> Natalya, Alexa, Carmella = Heels


Oops. I meant to say face. That's why I was making a case for her not winning. And it's all null and void now that Alexa has won.


----------



## NXT Only

Bliss :mark:


----------



## Therapy

That was a nice spotfest for a womans build up


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki staying putting these hoes over like she did Sasha and Charlotte too


----------



## Asuka842

ALEXA WINS!!! YES!!


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah this is a good match up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


> Some people are just Stupid Idiots.


Yeah, they don't get it.















*IT.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BLISS V. BECKY :mark:


----------



## Cipher

So you pick the shittiest one to win


----------



## Roman Empire

Alexa Bliss wins, good for her, should be fun. She's tiny though lol.


----------



## PRODIGY

Fuck Yes!


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Knew Bliss was winning.

No way they had her take the first pin last night only to not win tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why does Nattie sound so manly


*YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! * :imout


----------



## YestleMania

YASSS...


----------



## Reotor

Bliss!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

Nikki has been jobbing a lot for Carmella. I appreciate that, even if it is obvious that she will win their match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS!
@Legit BOSS , Harley Bliss is officially gunning for the gold, bruh! :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

Raw had a better week for Women's Division


----------



## Alright_Mate

Alexa steals one, the feud I wanted, great booking.

Smackdown :dance


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, Smackdown is actually booking logical feuds.


----------



## Even Flow

Kane is going to say no.


----------



## Mra22

Nice, Alexa won and man the women's division on SD is so much better than RAW


----------



## NXT Only

Smackdown is the place where you can take a pin and still be legit.


----------



## FROSTY

TheLooseCanon said:


> Booking makes no sense. Styles beat Cena clean - gets title shot.


*Cena is a 15 time world champion, he gets title shots based off that alone, and it makes perfect sense. The same thing happens in real sports like MMA and Boxing when stars/former champs move to different weight divisions.*


----------



## Victor Chaos

It's bad enough that Queen Nikki was a human floor mat for Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha last year now she's a human floor mat for Carmella and Alexa Bliss. That not how it's suppose to be.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*BLISSTASTIC!* :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

JDP2016 said:


> Rusev backed off of Mojo Rawley at Battleground.


But Mojo Rawley didn't lose to Jinder Mahal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[email protected]'s laugh doe.


----------



## Trophies

Kane's laugh :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Kane's laugh is as good as Seth's.


----------



## Insomnia

Becks vs. Dat Ass Bliss! :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

Alexa was the first eliminated person and now winning in minutes? Stupid booking.


----------



## Asuka842

Dang, Kane's out to. Also Becky vs. Alexa, me likely.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I don't know why, but I love the way that AJ says "Check it out!". :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That superkick by Carmella tho :clap :clap


----------



## Dolorian

Even Flow said:


> Kane's laugh is as good as Seth's.


Blasphemy!


----------



## DoubtGin

This match was better than the one yesterday.


----------



## Roman Empire

I hope they don't bring up Samoa Joe tonight. I got tickets for NXT Live in October.


----------



## YestleMania

lol the hell was that.


----------



## Mainboy

Envy said:


> Fuck Yes!


Liked for the gifs.


----------



## Even Flow

Slater up next :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> [email protected]'s laugh doe.


Reminds me of being little and Evil Green Ranger


----------



## DammitChrist

TheLooseCanon said:


> Some people are just Stupid Idiots.


Nah chill. The true stupid idiots are us Jerichoholic fans 

Edit: Lol AJ Styles really wanted Kane as his tag team partner


----------



## NXT Only

Even Flow said:


> Kane's laugh is as good as Seth's.


not even close


----------



## Dolorian

Darren Criss said:


> Alexa was the first eliminated person and now winning in minutes? Stupid booking.


Her win was opportunistic/heelish.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Becky vs. Alexa = most attractive womens title match on PPV this year.


----------



## StylesP1

So happy for Alexa! This should be an amazing feud! 

Its gotta be Joe for AJ...it just has to be.


----------



## Flair Flop

Nikki has completely changed my opinion of her.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Roman Empire said:


> Alexa Bliss wins, good for her, should be fun. She's tiny though lol.


Standing sex would be incredible with her... scratch that...SEX would be incredible with her!


----------



## Chrome

Right choice on the #1 contender's match. Bliss has been the hottest women's wrestler on Smackdown next to Lynch. Should be a great match. And looks like Kane won't be Styles partner tonight.


----------



## Darren Criss

Good Lucky Becky, you will need to carry Alexa in a singles match


----------



## JDP2016

Charlotte,Bayley,Sasha >>>> Becky,Nikki, Alexa


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

While I'm stoked that Alexa is already in the title hunt, I was pleasantly surprised at how dominant Nattie looked.

:bjpenn



Cipher said:


> So you pick the shittiest one to win


Nikki didn't win, though. :kappa


----------



## Abisial

Darren Criss said:


> Alexa was the first eliminated person and now winning in minutes? Stupid booking.


Did Alexa fuck your boyfriend? Your hate boner for her is real, dude.


----------



## FROSTY

*Hell yeah Alexa Quinn wins!! Gets the first shot at Becky :mark: I bet it has a lot to do with all the attention and praise she got Sunday night for her amazingly hot look (that Harley Quinn getup :sodone ) on social media.*


----------



## Leather Rebel

I know that a lot of us would love seeing Joe, but is little to no real possibility for that, so don't let down yourself when is Hawkins or someone else.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Most of Smackdown's roster is tag team wrestlers, with Baron and Kane already turning down AJ it has to be a NXT callup.


----------



## SovereignVA

Natalya: Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
*baby dies*


----------



## SAMCRO

Bliss seriously needs to drop the Harley Quinn look, she looks sexy yeah but it doesn't looks serious, she looks like shes role playing for some John thats paying her to fulfill his fantasies at some sex club.


----------



## NXT Only

Darren Criss said:


> Alexa was the first eliminated person and now winning in minutes? Stupid booking.


Becky pinned Carmella who pinned Nicki who pinned Natalya who pinned Naomi who pinned Bliss. 

She was the only one to not get a pinball last night and got hers tonight in a heel-like manner, its perfect.

They all got pinned except the Champ.


----------



## Sincere

Perfect choice for Becky's first challenger. Exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## DammitChrist

Roman Empire said:


> I hope they don't bring up Samoa Joe tonight. I got tickets for NXT Live in October.


Hey, who knows? Maybe he could do both


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Delsin Rowe

Leather Rebel said:


> I know that a lot of us would love seeing Joe, but is little to no real possibility for that, so don't let down yourself when is Hawkins or someone else.


Yeah, I'd lose my shit if it was Joe but I know the likelihood of that happening is close to zero. Plus he's got that weird thing going on with Nakamura right now.


----------



## TD_DDT

Is it normal to have the side not on camera tarped off in the entire upper section


----------



## Even Flow

@Envy

I think you maybe right, that Hawkins will end up as AJ's partner.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

SAMCRO said:


> Why did Swagger randomly mention he has a stone cold fox of a wife and woo? God this guy is fucking terrible, i'd like to know how he has any kind of fanbase.


I feel the same way . He is corny and cringeworthy . Two Cs you do not wanna be . Get off my tv


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Clearly right now AJ is performing like and seen as a franchise guy: but if AJ does the same "year two" dip that many talents (chiefly Jericho off my head) go through: a tag team down the line of AJ and Kane would produce some awesome comedy with this SD writing squad and conceptually: Kane trying to make staunch Christian Georiga boy AJ see his demonic ways and AJ trying to bring "country Kane" to the limelight. I know the combined age would be around 90 but still: a great idea if AJ falls into that typical booking slip for a year.


----------



## Chrome

I hope Slater signs the contract, but I smell fuckery happening.


----------



## YestleMania

I'm certain AJ's partner is going to be Curt Hawkins.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

One man band bayyyyybeyyy


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well someone's going thru the table.


----------



## NXT Only

I got kids shirt :lmao


----------



## Sincere

"I got kids!" :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

the_hound said:


>


I love this woman so much! 

Damn you, Murphy!


----------



## Even Flow

Heath's shirt :lol


----------



## Trophies

Has 7 kids (that he knows of)

lmao


----------



## Mra22

Heath bay bay!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Slater's "I god kids" T-shirt got me weak.:lol


----------



## Even Flow

ECW chant for Rhino.


----------



## Dolorian

I think the Usos will interrupt.


----------



## Huggerlover

Slaters shirt...haha


----------



## DammitChrist

You think Curt Hawkins will interrupt Heath Slater and get jealous that his former tag team partner is more successful?


----------



## Roman Empire

DammitC said:


> Hey, who knows? Maybe he could do both


Well, I'm okay with that then lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

HEATH

FUCKING

SLATER

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

I hate the way they chant ECW at Rhyno as if he's some legendary ECW star, he was there in the final two years or so of the company and hardly did anything amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I got kids t-shirt!!!!


----------



## FightOwensFight

Smackdown is a far better show than Raw it's not even close


----------



## Even Flow

Heath's gotta buy one of his daughters a tongue. I wish they would document it for a laugh.


----------



## Chrome

Wow, he actually signed the contract. :mark:


----------



## FROSTY

*I got kids lmao I love that shirt :mark:*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Heath looks good with the belt !


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Watch Heath screw it up....lol.


----------



## Gimme More

lol us crazy country people rule!


----------



## Sincere

I can't believe Heath actually got to sign :enzo


----------



## Even Flow

DOUBLE-WIDE BAYBAY!!!!


----------



## Darren Criss

Thanks God Slater is on SmackDown.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Slater should be on Maury or something.


"Heath...................you ARE the father.............of this entire studio audience."


----------



## NXT Only

Double wide Baybayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## wwetna1

Modern day face Jaime Noble


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:evans at Slater's highlight side 'tron:

"Went undrafted in the 2016 WWE Draft"
"Has 7 kids (that he knows of)"

But nevermind that shit, Heathy Baby is as good as gold and with Rhyno no less, BAYBAY!


----------



## Asuka842

She just needs to blue and pink lipstick again and it's perfect.


----------



## FROSTY

*RHYNO!! RHYNO!! RHYNO!!*


----------



## JoeMcKim

DammitC said:


> Hey, who knows? Maybe he could do both


Owens and Balor both did NXT events for a while after they got called up to the main roster.


----------



## Mra22

:lol


----------



## Even Flow

The Ascension.


----------



## Reotor

The Descension... :cry


----------



## NXT Only

The Ascenshit


----------



## Trophies

The Ascension....good god


----------



## Even Flow

Their new face paint :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

Ascension.............okay...


----------



## wwetna1

The Ascension with a live mic in an arena. They haven't had that since NXT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

There is one Ascension mark in the world and he/she is going crazy right now.


----------



## ACSplyt

Can we have Heath Slater vs Adam Cole in a Baybay on a Pole Match? :lol


----------



## Sincere

Ascension bout to get GORED


----------



## Roman Empire

JoeMcKim said:


> Owens and Balor both did NXT events for a while after they got called up to the main roster.


Did they? That makes me feel better if he does get called up.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hope the rebuild Ascension, they're decent enough.


----------



## Dolorian

Wait didn't the Usos win a #1 contenders match?


----------



## MMM2909

Could they lose the titles?


----------



## DoubtGin

"YOU GUYS ARE SCRUBS" :lmao


----------



## FROSTY

*Gonna get that double-wide BAY BAY!! 

Oh Jesus fucking Christ the Ascension, they are so not what that crowd was anticipating lol.*


----------



## SAMCRO

Is this fucking Ascension faction ever gonna go away? God that stable has been around since FCW 2010, its gone through like 5 different incarnations, just get rid of it already.


----------



## YestleMania

wot


----------



## Even Flow

So, uh yeah, WWE should document Heath's daughter Betty-Lou getting a new tongue.


----------



## ACSplyt

Just thought of something - If Heath has so many kids, does that make him a whore? We got the GORE.... and the WHORE!!!! The Man Beast and the Hoes Beast. :lmao


----------



## Cipher

smackdown has actual storylines and real booking. raw is done an hour before the show.


----------



## DoubtGin

ACSplyt said:


> Can we have Heath Slater vs Adam Cole in a Baybay on a Pole Match? :lol


And Jericho as the ref :mark:


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

If the Ascension wins the titles :trips7


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ACSplyt said:


> Can we have Heath Slater vs Adam Cole in a Baybay on a Pole Match? :lol


Heath gonna have to take that L










ADAM COLE BAYBAY


----------



## StylesP1

Where in the FUCK is Breezango? This is fucking bullshit.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The amount of heat The Ascension would get if they won the titles tonight would be epic.


----------



## ElTerrible

Oh look they catapulted the Legion Of Doom into the 21st century. If they had debuted with that theme, facepaint and shirts, people would actually have bought stock.


----------



## PRODIGY

Even Flow said:


> @Envy
> 
> I think you maybe right, that Hawkins will end up as AJ's partner.


It's has to be him at this point.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I want Breezango, not these two fucks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

SWAGGER DOE

FUCK THE REST OF SMACKDOWN


----------



## StylesP1

Envy said:


> It's has to be him at this point.


No. Hawkins in a ring with Styles, Cena and Ambrose just doesnt look right at all.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Roman Empire said:


> Did they? That makes me feel better if he does get called up.


I mean I can't guarantee that he won't just be doing NXT throughout the end of September. And as of right now we're not sure SJ is getting called up yet. 

But now that he's already had a match with Nakamura there isn't anything really left for him in NXT storyline wise, that isn't just spinning his wheels with.


----------



## AmWolves10

Ascension should be released already. Why the hell did these guys hold the nxt titles for so long?


----------



## DammitChrist

I think the Ascension would benefit more by having a heel manager as their mouthpiece.


----------



## Therapy

:lol Dat botch


----------



## Even Flow

StylesP1 said:


> Where in the FUCK is Breezango? This is fucking bullshit.


Were on Superstars. One of them lost to the other half of American Alpha.


----------



## PRODIGY

Da fuq was that botch!


----------



## kimino

:lmao DA BOTCH!


----------



## Second Nature

the ascension over breezango? what the fuck...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Therapy said:


> :lol Dat botch


:lol what happened I must've missed it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok if Hawkins debut isn't after this tag match then he's definitely AJ's partner. Its a shame i'd rather see him in a squash match or a 1 on 1 just to see his finisher and his overall moveset again, in this tag he wont get to show much, and he damn sure aint hitting a finisher.


----------



## Ronzilla

can't wait for that Ascension move to be on Botchamania


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Abisial said:


> Did Alexa fuck your boyfriend? Your hate boner for her is real, dude.


Ignore him, bruh. He's known for being an asinine ******.


----------



## TD_DDT

Lol rhyno wins all the matches and everyone cheers slaters name


----------



## Even Flow

The Ascension BURIED.


----------



## imthegame19

Shane said if AJ couldn't find a partner. That GM Daniel Bryan would find one for him. It would be funny, if Daniel Bryan found some local jobber to tag with AJ in the main event.


----------



## Gimme More

I think Alexa should dye her tips pink to match her gear


----------



## Victor Chaos

That was quick.


----------



## NXT Only

The Gore makes Reigns spear look like complete shit


----------



## Even Flow

Envy said:


> It's has to be him at this point.


Exactly. I don't see him debuting anytime soon.


----------



## Second Nature

lol that botch


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, I don't even think Slater even has a finisher at this point.


----------



## Dolorian

The hell happened to Slater's face?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Darren Criss said:


> At last I'm not talking about someone who looks under 18.
> 
> Bye bye


But she's like 25 you stupid idiot. (Chris jerichos words, not mine )


----------



## FROSTY

*And the fucking Ascension looks like they might have legit injured Slater right when he's at his hottest he's ever been.

Holy shit what a fucking GORE!*


----------



## Even Flow

:lmao


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck


----------



## Abisial

BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## Reotor

you gotta be shitting me.


----------



## Therapy

:lol :lol :lol Hilarious


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DAT POP FOR JAMES !


----------



## Buster Baxter

Lmao!


----------



## Mra22

James :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

LMFAO! James motherfucking Elsworth!


----------



## ElTerrible

But these dudes just look like shit. They dragged out Ax and Smash tonight, they´d probably look better than these two. They are just in shit shape. They look weird.


----------



## StylesP1

AJ is so disappointed lol. Still hoping for Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist

LMFAO It's James Ellsworth making his return XD


----------



## Leather Rebel

FUCKING JAMES! SIGN HIM!


----------



## PRODIGY

WTF!


----------



## NXT Only

The fucking GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! James Ellsworth


----------



## Trophies

Braun Stroman jobber is back haha


----------



## wwetna1

SD Live gives no fucks and I love it


----------



## Even Flow

Was that one of the guys who have jobbed to Braun on Raw?


----------



## Dolorian

Hehehehe Style's partner :lol



Even Flow said:


> Was that one of the guys who have jobbed to Braun on Raw?


Yes


----------



## imthegame19

imthegame19 said:


> Shane said if AJ couldn't find a partner. That GM Daniel Bryan would find one for him. It would be funny, if Daniel Bryan found some local jobber to tag with AJ in the main event.




Haha I was right.


----------



## SpeedStick

Thanks to all the people at twitter , James is back on tv


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

I'd rather get the guy who likes big sweaty men


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Is it wrong if I laugh when I see.....him?


----------



## Alright_Mate

James Ellsworth :mark 

Smackdown wins again.


----------



## YestleMania

OH GOD THE WHO FROM WHOSVILLE GUY.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Even the no neck guy is over.:lol


----------



## Gimme More

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> But she's like 25 you stupid idiot. (Chris jerichos words, not mine )



I know right! As if she can help she is tiny and looks young. As if that is even a bad thing! I hate when ppl say that. She is 2fucking5!!


----------



## Chrome

BAH GAWD ITS JAMES ELLSWORTH!! :jr


----------



## marshal99

LOL , the jobber with no chin returns. Where's Braun ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Smackdown has been a great show so far!


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10

Must be a hell of a sign on bonus for a wwe contract if slater can kayfabe wise already get a double wide trailer.


----------



## Insomnia

Ayyyy it's that guy! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

DammitC said:


> I think the Ascension would benefit more by having a heel manager as their mouthpiece.


I thought Solomon Crowe could've worked well in the role a few years ago.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

JAMES WITH THE PIN OVER CENA PLEASE. I mean, Kevin Federline is undefeated vs Cena :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Master Bate

James made it from jobber to main event faster than any superstar in WWE history.


----------



## FROSTY

*Oh my god Smackdown Live does everything right :mark: they got the chinless wonder James Ellsworth, they listen to the fans, The Un-RKOable MAN is teaming with AJ Styles tonight LMAO :mark:*


----------



## safc-scotty

Ellsworth with a bigger return pop than Swagger :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

YES!

"Any man with two hands can get the job done" and the Phenomenal One, lol.


----------



## Even Flow

So Bray/Orton segment next, then main event. 

Hawkins is definitely going to be AJ's partner.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

By this time next year James will be beating Brock.


----------



## Second Nature

wtf James lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates

should have been Johnny Knockout


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

James Ellsworth AKA The Crimson Chin's Brother from another Mother is back!!!


----------



## Ronzilla

James bout to get that CONTRACT BOY!


----------



## PRODIGY

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is it wrong if I laugh when I see.....him?


Nope because I am lol. :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> DAT POP FOR JAMES !


Put the fucking belt on him :bow


----------



## Roman Empire

JoeMcKim said:


> I mean I can't guarantee that he won't just be doing NXT throughout the end of September. And as of right now we're not sure SJ is getting called up yet.
> 
> But now that he's already had a match with Nakamura there isn't anything really left for him in NXT storyline wise, that isn't just spinning his wheels with.


Yeah I understand. I get that's it's probably about time for him to come up. Though really, the ones I really wanna see are Nakamura and Asuka. Everyone else is just a bonus.


----------



## ElTerrible

If SD outdraws Raw with the cheese jobber in the ME.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

James is an icon, show some fucking respect and cease making fun of him immediately.


----------



## DGenerationMC

James Ellsworth should be leader of the Bullet Club AND The Club at the same time.


----------



## SnapOrTap

THE NOTORIOUS ONE - JAMES ELLSWORTH.


----------



## YestleMania

MAIN EVENT JAMES HYPE.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok when the fuck is Hawkins gonna debut? We got a Bray/Orton segment next and a tag main event, i somehow don't see them squeezing in Hawkins debut with whats left.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks




----------



## Chrome

Imagine Ellsworth and Slater as a tag team. :lol


----------



## Therapy

Smackdown has been leaps and bounds better than RAW.. AGAIN.. I have been fully entertained from start to finish...


----------



## SnapOrTap

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE TEAMING WITH

WAIT FOR IT

WAIT FOR IT

THE JOBBER WITHOUT A CHIN ON HIS FACE.

DO YOU BELIEVE LADS. DO YOU BELIEVE.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Even Flow said:


> So Bray/Orton segment next, then main event.
> 
> Hawkins is definitely going to be AJ's partner.


You must not have seen the segment prior to the commercial break. :maury


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Ok when the fuck is Hawkins gonna debut? We got a Bray/Orton segment next and a tag main event, i somehow don't see them squeezing in Hawkins debut with whats left.


He's gotta be the tag partner, his attire even matches AJ.


----------



## Reotor

Seriously wtf is wrong with this guy's chin? did he have it surgically removed?


----------



## Even Flow

SAMCRO said:


> Ok when the fuck is Hawkins gonna debut? We got a Bray/Orton segment next and a tag main event, i somehow don't see them squeezing in Hawkins debut with whats left.


Unless his debut is against the Braun jobber.


----------



## ACSplyt

Therapy said:


> Smackdown has been leaps and bounds better than RAW.. AGAIN.. I have been fully entertained from start to finish...


Smackdown been knocking home runs out of the park since the draft


----------



## DammitChrist

Is Randy going to come out wearing pants??

Edit: yes, he is! Lol


----------



## Ronzilla

THE APEXX PREDATOOR- RRRAANDY OOOOORTONNNN


----------



## wwetna1

I'm torn as I want Perkins to win but have been so impressed by MEtalik


----------



## Trophies

This has to be a record for Orton wearing pants in a year.


----------



## Even Flow

I wish Luke Harper was back already.


----------



## JoeMcKim

That's right Ellsworth did his job in Pittsburgh, so makes sense for him to be used as a local jobber again in Philly.


----------



## 4freedom

Smackdown Live just make everyone OVER :shane2


----------



## Leather Rebel




----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's gotta be the tag partner, his attire even matches AJ.


Yeah but the fucking icon James Ellsworth is tagging with him so it can't be Hawkins.


----------



## Mra22

DammitC said:


> Is Randy going to come out wearing pants??
> 
> Edit: yes, he is! Lol


The pants wearing viper !!!


----------



## JDP2016

Damm could the crowd get any louder?


----------



## wwetna1

That Orton love


----------



## AngryConsumer

ORTON! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Okay i've stopped marking for ellsworth lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister

If that squirt is really Styles' partner, I'm turning this crap off.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

So far this show giving all the shows since the brand split a run for its money imo. The first Raw was really solid and SD generally solid too particularly first two but this show is quite up there.


----------



## YestleMania

Leather Rebel said:


>


Pre-ordered.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Randy has been getting consistent pops since returning, if the MF can stay healthy this'll be his best face run.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I don't like Randy's new jogger gimmick.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Even Flow said:


> I wish Luke Harper was back already.


I heard he was due back by August.. maybe he comes out for Orton?


----------



## Even Flow

BRAY!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

So glad Cena and Orton didn't get wasted on Raw. They don't have to give their matches away on this format and it works. 

I will say with the devoid of mic skills, Wyatt got fucked not going to Raw lol


----------



## DoubtGin

I think Orton had more appearances with pants than without since the draft.


----------



## T0M

Tears of joy. 

When James entered our lives all those weeks ago, I thought it would only be for a fleeting moment, a quick squash... Temporary. To see a man of this stature, of this ability to be recognized and brought back into our lives via our TV sets. He is where he belongs, he is where he deserves to be, in the main event.

Dreams come true, there is a God. Rejoice. Hallelujah.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Bray fears wins.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

The Legend


----------



## Mra22

Too bad Wyatt is a joke....The man lost to Kane in 2016


----------



## Even Flow

Leather Rebel said:


>


:lmao


----------



## NXT Only

These two were made to feud with each other, this is WrestleMania worthy shit


----------



## Zigberg

Oh look it's Bray Wy... Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## DammitChrist

Phaedra said:


> Okay i've stopped marking for ellsworth lol.


Lol that was one good way to get the heart pumping


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

It would be really nice if Wyatt won a match


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sleep with one eye open, Randy!


----------



## Asuka842

Oh Bray just give it a rest. You're a loser ok.


----------



## Even Flow

Rowan.


----------



## FROSTY

*I'm guessing Luje Harper returns here.*


----------



## Cipher

Don't sleep?


----------



## Mra22

Oh look, the Wyatts are back together for the millionth time


----------



## wwetna1

Rowans gear is fresh as fuck though


----------



## Dolorian

Eh but didn't Wyatt disown Rowan some weeks ago?


----------



## Abisial

Rowan finally got rid of that ugly ass green jump suit.


----------



## Trophies

Oh I see. Bray was just upset Rowan forgot to go new clothes shopping.


----------



## Even Flow

So it looks like the Wyatt family is back together.


----------



## SAMCRO

Eric Rowan? Really? What was the point of Wyatt dropping the sheep mask a few weeks ago and leaving Rowan laying in the ring then? They just gonna act as if that didn't happen?


----------



## ACSplyt

What if someone attacks James backstage then and AJ Styles tag team partner turns out to be none other than KURT ANGLE! :vince2 A man can dream though. :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

I honestly feel bad for Rowan. Hope Harper returns soon an take the titles off Rhyno & Slater.


----------



## Even Flow

Main event next.


----------



## Reotor

Hoping for Luke Harper, getting Eric Rowen, make sense.

And of course he gets destroyed what shock.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Shit. Thought that was Doink for a brief moment. :HA


----------



## Gimme More

I can't get over Bray Wyatt turning into a sexy man! What does SL do to these ppl? lol


----------



## Buster Baxter

Good lord help Aj! lmao


----------



## Mister Sinister

This can't be happening.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The Wyatt Family breaking up and reforming is new version of Big Show's heel/face turns.


----------



## DoubtGin

Rowan :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Curt Hawkins is definitely debuting with AJ....He will beat up poor James


----------



## Chrome

I was hoping Luke Harper would've returned there. When is he due back anyway?


----------



## wwetna1

Mra22 said:


> Too bad Wyatt is a joke....The man lost to *Kane *in 2016


HAsn't lost a one on one match in a year


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OK WTF at this Harper return.... either he's not ready yet..or they have BIG plans for him?


----------



## -XERO-

T0M said:


> Tears of joy.
> 
> When James entered our lives all those weeks ago, I thought it would only be for a fleeting moment, a quick squash... Temporary. To see a man of this stature, of this ability to be recognized and brought back into our lives via our TV sets. He is where he belongs, he is where he deserves to be, in the main event.
> 
> Dreams come true, there is a God. Rejoice. Hallelujah.


----------



## Ronzilla

Ladies and gentleman..the joy of a nice show's MAIN EVENT. coming up next after these messages


----------



## Dolorian

SAMCRO said:


> Eric Rowan? Really? What was the point of Wyatt dropping the sheep mask a few weeks ago and leaving Rowan laying in the ring then? They just gonna act as if that didn't happen?


Yeah I mentioned this now, but hey don't mind any of that...SD is perfect and RAW sucks, right?


----------



## Headliner

I thought Bray and Rowan split up when Bray walked away from him for being a loser. 

He tries to make it up to Bray and ends up taking an RKO lolz.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

SAMCRO said:


> Eric Rowan? Really? What was the point of Wyatt dropping the sheep mask a few weeks ago and leaving Rowan laying in the ring then? They just gonna act as if that didn't happen?


Well, Bray does function best as a cult leader and Rowan is railed solo and Stroman is on raw: so I imagine they are buying time until Harper comes back to reinstate the Harper/Rowan tag team.


----------



## NXT Only

If Ellsworth comes out with AJ to his theme I will mark the fuck out.


----------



## Mra22

Even Flow said:


> So it looks like the Wyatt family is back together.


They break up and get back together more than when Big Snow turns face or heel


----------



## MEMS

As much as Smackdown is getting right, they still have no idea how to use the Wyatts.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

So the Wyatt Family isn't dead...but then it gets shown that it might as well be in the span of just a few minutes...

Jesus Christ, monkey balls. :evans



Even Flow said:


> The Ascension BURIED.


Nah, they're subterranean now. :troll


----------



## AngryConsumer

NXT Only said:


> If Ellsworth comes out with AJ to his theme I will mark the fuck out.


I wouldn't be able to handle it... :maury


----------



## DammitChrist

Trophies said:


> This has to be a record for Orton wearing pants in a year.


Yep, they make him look cool


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

T0M said:


> Tears of joy.
> 
> When James entered our lives all those weeks ago, I thought it would only be for a fleeting moment, a quick squash... Temporary. To see a man of this stature, of this ability to be recognized and brought back into our lives via our TV sets. He is where he belongs, he is where he deserves to be, in the main event.
> 
> Dreams come true, there is a God. Rejoice. Hallelujah.


----------



## SpeedStick

What in the world? He really in the main event with Cena, Ambrose and Styles??


----------



## WrestlingOracle

You know: 3 minute commercial, five minute Hawkins enhancement.... THE CHANCE OF JAMES MAIN EVENT IS ALIVE


----------



## Phaedra

DammitC said:


> Lol that was one good way to get the heart pumping


there are other ways, but I aint getting any of that so i suppose i'll just have to mark like a madman instead lol.


----------



## wkc_23

That pic of James :lol :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

NXT Only said:


> If Ellsworth comes out with AJ to his theme I will mark the fuck out.


With matching hoodies.


----------



## Cipher

Headliner said:


> I thought Bray and Rowan split up when Bray walked away from him for being a loser.
> 
> He tries to make it up to Bray and ends up taking an RKO lolz.


Well, Bray is also a loser and loser's gotta stick together.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ugh, out of all the good things Smackdown is doing right now, the Wyatt Family is not one of them. Broken up and gotten back together so many times now you don’t feel anything when it happens.

As much as I want to see Harper and Rowan win the tag titles with Bray in their corner, I almost hope Harper doesn’t come back with them at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok was the Hawkins debuts next week video package last week just meaning he's gonna pop up on the titantron next week and do the the fact thing himself? I mean its kinda irritating how they advertise something and then just don't have it happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

wkc_23 said:


> That pic of James :lol :lol


Cena and Styles tagging with 2 local jobbers.


----------



## Mra22

What if James is the mastermind behind the Bullet Club?? :O


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

NXT Only said:


> If Ellsworth comes out with AJ to his theme I will mark the fuck out.


----------



## T0M

Even Flow said:


> Main event next.


Yes, that's right.


----------



## wwetna1

Chrome said:


> I was hoping Luke Harper would've returned there. When is he due back anyway?


Think in the next few weeks as he recently started back at the PC which Lita said in the preshow. 

I kinda hope Harper swerves him and he leads Rowan into attacking Wyatt. Harper is the more talented worker, has better credentials on both NXT and WWE levels, yet is the flunky? They need to ripoff Taker/KAne and feud them. 

Wyatt to me needs the face turn and HArper has more than enough to do what Wyatt does as a heel with Rowan as his flunky


----------



## Ronzilla

Mra22 said:


> What if James is the mastermind behind the Bullet Club?? :O


what if James is...a McMahon


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


> With matching hoodies.


Ellsworth is gonna do all of AJ's moves but better and win all by himself :lol


----------



## Abisial

SAMCRO said:


> Ok was the Hawkins debuts next week video package last week just meaning he's gonna pop up on the titantron next week and do the the fact thing himself? I mean its kinda irritating how they advertise something and then just don't have it happen.


He's probably gonna replace James


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

DGenerationMC said:


> I don't like Randy's new jogger gimmick.


Uh.... Why?


----------



## Gimme More

John Cena & Dean Ambrose vs two dorks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wkc_23 said:


> That pic of James :lol :lol


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## mrshow2ko

hawkins debut may have just been his backstage promo they never said he would be in action this week


----------



## Mra22

Ronzilla said:


> what if James is...a McMahon


Mind blown!!!! :O


----------



## NXT Only

They missed an epic opportunity there smh


----------



## wwetna1

Bliss on Talking Smack


----------



## StylesP1

AJ too pissed to even do his cross!


----------



## Even Flow

AJ on Sports Center tomorrow.


----------



## Ronzilla

Wait.. James has an entrance?


----------



## the_hound

its the miz


----------



## Even Flow

MIZ!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

AJ is #BrattitudeEra


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MIZ lmfao!


----------



## Sincere

The Miz? :lmao WTF


----------



## Trophies

Miz destroying James lmao


----------



## Mra22

Poor James


----------



## DoubtGin

Crowd, you are allowed to pop for someone during his second entrance as well.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The A-Lister is back.


----------



## DGenerationMC

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Uh.... Why?


Why should I take a jogger seriously if he can't run?


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn Miz, getting even more heat. And he is awesome.


----------



## T0M

'Could have broke his jaw if he had one' :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

'miz making the main event his own ... Oh shit we got a power trip


----------



## Even Flow

Poor James is dead.


----------



## Reotor

Thank you Miz!!!


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Is the "he would like to be announced as" bit for AJ really necessary...


----------



## SovereignVA

Brilliant way to include Miz there.

Now Ziggler can interfer and he can take the fall while protecting everyone in the main event.

Smackdown's writing......too logical.


----------



## Alright_Mate

HOLY SHIT!!!

Miz just killed Ellsworth, Miz is on fucking fire.


----------



## Master Bate

This booking is too fucking good.


----------



## Leather Rebel

James to take the IC from Miz. Book it.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Miz? Ok, I'll take it!


----------



## ACSplyt

The New Two Man Powertrip - AJ Styles & The Miz!!


----------



## wkc_23

Ahhh mannnn. Was looking forward to seeing James in the main event.


----------



## Chrome

Not James Ellsworth Miz. :mj2


----------



## Even Flow

Miz will probably job here.


----------



## JDP2016

I wanted to see James wrestle. Meh I'll go to bed then.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

MIZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Styles got a partner. Yes! This is Awesome! Hory Sheit!


----------



## DoubtGin

"HE ALREADY HAS NO CHIN MIZ" :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Reminds me of how AJ praised Miz in an interview as his first opponent in his house show series of matches he worked his first 3 weeks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Of course that ****** Miz would crash the party of a guy who will forever be more over than he ever was. :rivers

And so much for Curt Hawkins. :chlol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That no mercy title graphic looks awesome !


----------



## Lethal Evans

Thank you, Miz. You are a hero.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

So Miz is just going to insert himself into main events now? I could live with that


----------



## AmWolves10

I know wwe is into 50/50 booking now but certainly they won't be dumb enough to have the wwe champion and intercontinental champion lose this match


----------



## Mra22

SovereignVA said:


> Brilliant way to include Miz there.
> 
> Now Ziggler can interfer and he can take the fall while protecting everyone in the main event.
> 
> Smackdown's writing......too logical.


Still better than crappy RAW


----------



## Even Flow

SAMCRO said:


> Ok was the Hawkins debuts next week video package last week just meaning he's gonna pop up on the titantron next week and do the the fact thing himself? I mean its kinda irritating how they advertise something and then just don't have it happen.


Exactly.


----------



## Therapy

Holy crap.. Logical booking.. That was a brilliant way to include Miz in the match and continue his storyline


----------



## YestleMania

Miz went too far this time.


----------



## SAMCRO

So no Curt Hawkins at all? Wtf? Was his little video of him doing his fact thing what they was talking about last week? Was that supposed to be his debut? If you advertise something for you show, you fucking do it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DoubtGin said:


> "HE ALREADY HAS NO CHIN MIZ" :lmao


I heard that and lost it!


----------



## StylesP1

Nice work Miz. Nice booking. He has been saying that he is the main event, so he inserts himself into the main event.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Calling it right now.

James Ellsworth will be the one to beat Miz for the IC Title.


----------



## DoubtGin

I guess that backstage segment where Hawkins actually talked was the debut.


----------



## Dolorian

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> So Miz is just going to insert himself into main events now? I could live with that


An act of defience against Bryan's decision since he was the one that picked the jobber as Styles' partner. It further builds tension between Bryan and Miz.


----------



## mrshow2ko

Even Flow said:


> Exactly.


hawkins debut may have just been his backstage promo they never said he would be in action this week


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Question - Could HBK hit Sweet Chin Music on James Ellsworth since Ellsworth doesn't have a chin?


----------



## Asuka842

The Miz, brilliant heel. Isn't it obvious by now? Heck beating down poor James Ellsworth will probably get him more heat than if he attack Dean or Cena.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:applause to Smackdown Live's booking. 

It's been incredible and on point!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

SovereignVA said:


> Brilliant way to include Miz there.
> 
> Now Ziggler can interfer and he can take the fall while protecting everyone in the main event.
> 
> Smackdown's writing......too logical.


That's a good point for the backend. Great on the frontend is this furthers Miz' fucking up Daniel Bryan's shows until he gets that contract renegotiated and as Miz shouted this ties back to Miz's earliest part of his promo tonight. Man, even the little things tonight. SD's booking little nitpicks here and there aside: the big picture has really been captured well tonight.


----------



## Phaedra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775872477503320064
sooooo true. Love this guy and the podcasts he now does over at fightful.com.


----------



## Even Flow

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> So Miz is just going to insert himself into main events now? I could live with that


I hope not.


----------



## TD Stinger

AngryConsumer said:


> :applause to Smackdown Live's booking.
> 
> It's been incredible and on point!


Yep……well except for The Wyatt Family unfortunately.


----------



## Second Nature

Wow SmackDown is so good its not fair for RAW at this point.


----------



## DammitChrist

SAMCRO said:


> So no Curt Hawkins at all? Wtf? Was his little video of him doing his fact thing what they was talking about last week? Was that supposed to be his debut? If you advertise something for you show, you fucking do it.


Yep, I think that might have been his "debut."................ LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

YestleMania said:


> Miz went too far this time.


No he hasn't. But he will when he calls James an "it."


----------



## Sincere

Miz and Styles should :buried Cena


----------



## SpeedStick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775858141263073281
Ain't she a babyface?


----------



## Cipher

Every time Otunga talks, I want to punch something.

He might seriously be the worst commentator in history


----------



## Lothario

Loving the continuity and story telling they're doing tonight with Miz and Bryan. Daniel's eyes went dead during their earliwr segmebt. Hes definetly giving Miz a running knee or the Yes Lock down the line.


Thus far, things are shaping up exactly as predicted in the title scene which isn't necessarily bad. AJ will hold onto the title at No Mercy before the one on one blowoff vs Dean at SvrS and move onto Randy for December. They could do Cena at SvrS instead but that means Styles' run ends much earlier than it should. It'll hopefully be a fun four months.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a super casual kick from AJ! :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775858141263073281
> Ain't she a babyface?


It's just a tweet bro lol.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Ryan Ward and the rest of the Smackdown writers deserve a raise.


----------



## SAMCRO

mrshow2ko said:


> hawkins debut may have just been his backstage promo they never said he would be in action this week


So they advertise "Curt Hawkins next week!" just for him to show up in some pre taped video package doing his fact shtick for 30 seconds? Its no different than any of the other videos of his thats been playing for weeks, only its him saying the things this time.

It just sucks, was excited to see him in action.


----------



## NXT Only

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's just a tweet bro lol.


its still real to him dammit


----------



## Delsin Rowe

All the fuckery the WWE/F has done over the years in WHC matches, and a low blow is suddenly this major shocking offense?


----------



## Even Flow

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775858141263073281
> Ain't she a babyface?


Yeah, but it's only a joke tweet.


----------



## ShaWWE

Ambrose didn't sell that kick to the face.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ambrose is so damn sloppy...good gawd! I think I'll listen to that Stone Cold podcast about him.


----------



## Gutwrench

Every single thing about Ambrose annoys the shyte out of me. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Chrome

Another commercial?


----------



## ManixLiquid

Where is Maryse?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Why does Cena move like a retard? And people have the nerve to actually say "HE IS A GUD WRESTLER THO!!" 

Dean's just as bad to be fair, as much as I like him. The lack of any real coordination between the two is fucking astounding.


----------



## T0M

When are David Otunga's balls going to finally drop?


----------



## FROSTY

*Ambrose with a pretty damn good hot tag, he had the crowd not only into it, but cheering him on for beating down Styles & Miz.

But they're completely turned on him though...*


----------



## wkc_23

ShaWWE said:


> Ambrose didn't sell that kick to the face.


Ambrose never sells. That's nothing new.


----------



## Gimme More

The show is already over! Time goes by when you're having fun! I couldn't even stick it out for Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SAMCRO said:


> So they advertise "Curt Hawkins next week!" just for him to show up in some pre taped video package doing his fact shtick for 30 seconds? Its no different than any of the other videos of his thats been playing for weeks, only its him saying the things this time.
> 
> It just sucks, was excited to see him in action.


Smackdown has enough tag teams, but Hawkins and Barretta could be fun. The again, Smackdown needs to develop it's singles mid-card... still sucks about Benjamin being delayed.


----------



## Second Nature

So much for Curt Hawkings debut :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

SAMCRO said:


> So no Curt Hawkins at all? Wtf? Was his little video of him doing his fact thing what they was talking about last week? Was that supposed to be his debut? If you advertise something for you show, you fucking do it.


Oh well, it's only Curt Hawkins.

The guy was playing with wrestling figures on Grims Toy Show not so long ago.


----------



## Dolorian

I think Ambrose will refuse to tag Cena and it will cost them the match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ambrose looks like a joke and a bum with that attire, i know he's had it for a long time now and its been said before but that attire is god awful and makes him look like a joke. I know Cena wrestles in jorts but i dunno Cena's attire looks cleaner and more polished, Ambrose just looks like a sweaty bum from the streets in those old blue jeans and tank top. At least lose the fucking tank top, and you'd look a little better.


----------



## ShaWWE

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose never sells. That's nothing new.


I know, but it's still annoying. Instead of looking like the wind got knocked out of him, he staggered for a bit & stood there while waiting for AJ to jump off the top rope.


----------



## SpeedStick

NXT Only said:


> its still real to him dammit


Not to me but to those female Cena fans


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Cipher said:


> Every time Otunga talks, I want to punch something.
> 
> He might seriously be the worst commentator in history


Genetics were not vocally kind to Otunga who is nothing special and makes odd comparisons that is for sure, but at least he gets names right. Keeping it to the E: Mike Adamle and going way back to the obscurity of early Raws working with Vince and Mach: Rob Barlett were so bad they couldn't even get names right and Mike Adamle even had the horrid catchphrases he tried like "jamacin me crazy" at the boom drop for Kofi. For me: the WOAT big company title will be held by Mark Madden though man, was he overly loud and annoying trying to get himself over and he thought he was freaking hilarious.


----------



## Cipher

Ambrose's look is just not marketable at all. Dude needs a total re-boot.


----------



## Flair Flop

AJ and Miz doing some great tag team heel work.


----------



## Chrome

If Miz gets the pin here, will they insert him into the triple threat and make it a Fatal 4-Way at No Mercy? :hmm:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

T0M said:


> When are David Otunga's balls going to finally drop?


When Jennifer Hudson loosens her grip


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SAMCRO said:


> Ambrose looks like a joke and a bum with that attire, i know he's had it for a long time now and its been said before but that attire is god awful and makes him look like a joke. I know Cena wrestles in jorts but i dunno Cena's attire looks cleaner and more polished, Ambrose just looks like a sweaty bum from the streets in those old blue jeans and tank top. At least lose the fucking tank top, and you'd look a little better.


The generic name and attire next to this other jobber just makes it look worse.


----------



## Even Flow

Miz jobs. Just as I predicted.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Wait.....Cena pins Miz clean?!?! GTFO!


----------



## Trophies

The Miz eats it, of course.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor A-Lister.


----------



## TD_DDT

Heel turn!!!


----------



## Even Flow

AMRBOSE :mark:


----------



## T0M

Does that count as a heel turn?


----------



## Sincere

Holy shit... Dean heel turn


----------



## Dolorian

Rollins turning tweener/face, Ambrose turning tweener and showing a much needed edge...everything moving into it's rightful place


----------



## Headliner

Tweener turn:mark:


----------



## marshal99

Did Dean turn heel ?


----------



## I am the Storm

Absolutely everyone kicks out of the AA nowadays. Just not the IC Champ.

:bunk


----------



## Mra22

Did Dean turn heel?


----------



## SpeedStick

Getting heat??? Thank you philly for booing the heel move by Ambrose


----------



## DGenerationMC

So when does John Boy get a IC Title shot?


----------



## FROSTY

*Thata boy Dean, get you some heat.*


----------



## SovereignVA

Ambrose is definately turning heel.

It is weird that Ambrose has hit the dirty deeds on faces before and always gotten cheered, the first time he does it and gets booed is to John fucking Cena :lmao


----------



## wwe9391

He was just sending a message


----------



## TD Stinger

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose never sells. That's nothing new.


???

Hell if you want an example, go watch the match from Backlash when Styles when Styles was working over the leg and Ambrose sold it great.


----------



## Even Flow

Ambrose sending a message to Cena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dean getting boos. Hopefully if he turns heel, they change his fucking character.


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope this means a slow burn heel turn for Dean


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Why , why have the World Champion and the Intercontinental Champion lose . Why


----------



## Cipher

Was that a heel turn?

I can't tell.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

THAT'S WHAT THE F*CK IM TALKING ABOUT DEAN

TWEEN TURN !


----------



## DoubtGin

Not sure if that's a turn. Dean has done that like five times before.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Heelbrose


----------



## Gimme More

I love when wrestling gets my adrenaline pumping and makes me feel! Fuck yah wrestling!


----------



## safc-scotty

Don't think that can be counted as a heel turn, done the same thing to Roman a few times before.


----------



## Lothario

Love it. That's the Dean he needs to be. Nice match and I'm already looking forward to No Mercy.


----------



## Sincere

I mean, that was a smart decision. The boos he was getting versus Styles were pretty bad at times. It's good they got out in front of it, instead of trying to cling to keeping him face like they did with Reigns. Dean's probably more suited to be a heel, anyway.


----------



## Chrome

:ambrose5 standing tall to end Smackdown.


----------



## SAMCRO

I hope everyone doesn't start shouting "Heel turn!" cause it wasn't folks, just Ambrose getting his get back at Cena for talking shit about him.


----------



## Insomnia

Replay Replay Replay Replay! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

It begins.

The Ambrose heel turn I've been waiting so long for.


----------



## wwetna1

Now for the goat sitcom Talking Smack


----------



## Asuka842

He sure got booed like a heel.


----------



## Master Bate

Ambrose has done this exact same thing to Cena before, I don't see him changing his character at all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dean-O finally recapturing that Street Dog mentality, complete with trash talking toward the crowd. <3


----------



## YestleMania

That was a damn good edition of SmackDown.


----------



## StylesP1

Everyone tune into Talking Smack!


----------



## Buster Baxter

Dean is polarizing I love it!


----------



## DoubtGin

Smackdown was great throughout the whole two hours.


----------



## ACSplyt

Ambrose mad John Cena mastering titties better than him :cena2


----------



## ShaWWE

I doubt Ambrose turned heel. He was just pissed because of what Cena said to his face earlier.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena started this shit!

Demanding a title opportunity before Ambrose gets his rematch....

Ambrose interjected like he should have, and Cena roasted the shit out of him!


----------



## Lothario

Sincere said:


> I mean, that was a smart decision. The boos he was getting versus Styles were pretty bad at times. It's good they got out in front of it, instead of trying to cling to keeping him face like they did with Reigns. Dean's probably more suited to be a heel, anyway.


That wasn't a heel turn. :lol That was standard face vs Face. Cena cut a scathing promo and let his guard down. Dean retaliated. Jericho didn't turn heel when he slapped Rock in the Walls anymore than Rock was heel when he Rock Bottomed Chris. John will return fire with an AA. Again, standard face vs Face booking. You only feel it was a heel turn because fan didn't cheer it like they did when he did the exact same thing to Dolph.


----------



## AngryConsumer

DoubtGin said:


> Smackdown was great throughout the whole two hours.


Raw struggles to do the same throughout 30 minutes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose has done this numerous times but you can call it the start to a turn as he was taunting the crowd right after saying "What"


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dean-O finally recapturing that *Street Dog* mentality, complete with trash talking toward the crowd. <3


----------



## DoubtGin

Daniel "what are you gonna do, fire me?" Bryan


----------



## Mutant God

Huh, you would have thought Cena would have seen that coming.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan has salty balls


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know if that was a heel turn. John IS one of Dean's opponents at the next PPV, it's not like he just randomly attacked him out of nowhere or anything :lol


----------



## StylesP1

Bunch of Balls on Talking Smack...


----------



## Phaedra

Bryan hinting heavily on talking smack, they're turning ambrose heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lol.

So much talk of balls this week. And Damn Renee looks good.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Bryan going balls to the wall on Talking Smack.


----------



## Flair Flop

Great show from top to bottom


----------



## Hurin

IS

RAW

EVEN

TRYING


----------



## DGenerationMC

Josie loves balls.






Yep.


----------



## Sincere

Lothario said:


> That wasn't a heel turn. :lol That was standard face vs Face. Cena cut a scathing promo and let his guard down. Dean retaliated. Jericho didn't turn heel when he slapped Rock in the Walls anymore than Rock was heel when he Rock Bottomed Chris. John will return fire with an AA. Again, standard face vs Face booking. You only feel it was a heel turn because fan didn't cheer it like they did when he did the exact same thing to Dolph.


Seems heel turn worthy to me :shrug

Guess we'll know one way or the other for certain next week.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

AngryConsumer said:


> :applause to Smackdown Live's booking.
> 
> It's been incredible and on point!


Yeah

A 20 minute opening talking segment

A shitty tag match with The Usos v Hype Bros

Jack Swaggers introduction 

The advertised debut of Curt Hawkings and he does a shitty promo on the titantron only

The Ascension in a match for the tag team titles

The Wyatt family reunite for the 53rd time a few weeks after Bray disowned Rowan

A nothing tag team match as the main event

Brilliant booking honestly

:eyeroll

SDL could have Bastian Booger against a no legged Kamala as the main event next week and some of you lot would mark out for it


----------



## imthegame19

It's a not a heel turn. But this is the new angry Ambrose we should expect without the title. Cena got in his face and disrespected him earlier and Ambrose took care of business later. Plus the match is every man for himself at No Mercy and there showing here that none of these guys like each other.


----------



## StylesP1

Big chance here Corbin, don't fuck it up!


----------



## FROSTY

*Bryan still got it, he came to that ring looking like he was gonna beat that ass, and Miz took off running the other way. Shit was just perfect, wish Bryan would have thrown a barb on the mic as Miz was leaving through the crowd but it was still perfect imo.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hurin said:


> IS
> 
> RAW
> 
> EVEN
> 
> TRYING


Jericho is. No one else. If only his gift was on the Blue Brand.


----------



## Mox Girl

I remember Dean did the exact same thing to John a couple of years ago, and people yelled heel turn then and nothing happened :lol John called Dean out, Dean didn't like it and he retaliated, what did you expect him to do, act all nicey nice?


----------



## -XERO-

SovereignVA said:


> Cena started this shit!
> 
> Demanding a title opportunity before Ambrose gets his rematch....
> 
> Ambrose interjected like he should have, and Cena roasted the shit out of him!


True.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775876466819026945


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Rowdy Yates said:


> Yeah
> 
> A 20 minute opening talking segment
> 
> A shitty tag match with The Usos v Hype Bros
> 
> Jack Swaggers introduction
> 
> The advertised debut of Curt Hawkings and he does a shitty promo on the titantron only
> 
> The Ascension in a match for the tag team titles
> 
> The Wyatt family reunite for the 53rd time a few weeks after Bray disowned Rowan
> 
> A nothing tag team match as the main event
> 
> Brilliant booking honestly
> 
> :eyeroll
> 
> SDL could have Bastian Booger against a no legged Kamala as the main event next week and some of you lot would mark out for it


is this Steph's personal account


----------



## Reotor

Hurin said:


> IS
> 
> RAW
> 
> EVEN
> 
> TRYING


Oh they ARE trying.
You cant be this bad without trying, you just cant.


----------



## Lothario

SAMCRO said:


> I hope everyone doesn't start shouting "Heel turn!" cause it wasn't folks, just Ambrose getting his get back at Cena for talking shit about him.



This will go over a lot of heads for some reason. It was standard Austin, Rock, and Jericho fifteen years ago but I think after a decade of having a boy scout as a baby face in Cena, fans have forgotten what a tweener is and does and it's a foreign concept. Dean has done that countless of times. Only difference is tonight, he wasn't cheered like he was when he did it to Cena in 2014 or Dolph and Reigns this year. 


John was more over tonight and Ambrose himself is at an impasse as a character. They're slowly building the tension and planting the seeds of contempt between these two until WM.


----------



## StylesP1

BarrettBarrage said:


> is this Steph's personal account


He hates on everything, even when its universally loved. This was an awesome episodes of Smackdown. A lot of build toward No Mercy, which is what they needed. It was light on matches, but with 2 hours they have to get the segments in for the builds.


----------



## Dolorian

Rowdy Yates said:


> Yeah
> 
> A 20 minute opening talking segment
> 
> A shitty tag match with The Usos v Hype Bros
> 
> Jack Swaggers introduction
> 
> The advertised debut of Curt Hawkings and he does a shitty promo on the titantron only
> 
> The Ascension in a match for the tag team titles
> 
> The Wyatt family reunite for the 53rd time a few weeks after Bray disowned Rowan
> 
> A nothing tag team match as the main event
> 
> Brilliant booking honestly
> 
> :eyeroll
> 
> SDL could have Bastian Booger against a no legged Kamala as the main event next week and some of you lot would mark out for it


Hit the nail on the head...it is crazy how much some people here gloss over all the filler/nonsense stuff and overrate the hell out of SD on a weekly basis. I mean I think it was a good show this week and I always watch both but the whole brand mark war thing is just way to biased.


----------



## wwetna1

Renee with the stink eye hwen he said he beat Ambrose lol 

Nash would make a great manager for Corbin


----------



## Phaedra

y'all need to see this corbin bit on talking smack btw.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Corbin needs to deliver his lines a little more fluid, but apart from that, I really like this guy.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow Corbin is bullying Bryan ;-;


----------



## Reotor

Is it just my impression or did SDL just had a better build for No Mercy in one episode than RAW had for CoC in 3 weeks?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Headliner said:


> What the fuck did Swagger just say on the mic:lmao:lmao
> @swagger_ROCKS BRUH.


There was nothing wrong with the promo. Haters acting like this was a "every time I walk throu those 4 ropes" or a Titus, or a Kallisto promo. :mj4

Swagger did just fine, and the people cheered. :cozy I'm happy as fuck.


----------



## AngryConsumer

PUSH. CORBIN.


----------



## StylesP1

Corbin was great on Talking Smack. I really like the guy. Shane is on now. Waiting for ALexa.


----------



## Second Nature

Corbing Actually did good here I'm impressed.


----------



## Lothario

Sincere said:


> Seems heel turn worthy to me :shrug
> 
> Guess we'll know one way or the other for certain next week.


...he _literally_ did the exact same thing to Dolph a month ago. Litterally. Tag match and all. Did Roman turn heel when he speared AJ during their build to Payback? 


Serious question. :lol Just because the audience disproves doesn't mean a guy has turned. He's pretty obviously a tweener and has been since he gave Roman Dirty Deeds the Monday before MITB.


----------



## Phaedra

OH MY GOD!!!! HAHAHAHAHA, TALKING SMACK ROCKS!!


----------



## Donnie

Baron fucking rules, this dude is money. HAIL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

DGenerationMC said:


>


DeanMX gon' give it to ya at No Mercy, John Boy. :ambrose


----------



## AngryConsumer

Rowdy Yates said:


> Yeah
> 
> A 20 minute opening talking segment
> 
> A shitty tag match with The Usos v Hype Bros
> 
> Jack Swaggers introduction
> 
> The advertised debut of Curt Hawkings and he does a shitty promo on the titantron only
> 
> The Ascension in a match for the tag team titles
> 
> The Wyatt family reunite for the 53rd time a few weeks after Bray disowned Rowan
> 
> A nothing tag team match as the main event
> 
> Brilliant booking honestly
> 
> :eyeroll
> 
> SDL could have Bastian Booger against a no legged Kamala as the main event next week and some of you lot would mark out for it


Raw mark. :sip


----------



## wwetna1

literally no fucks given lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates

StylesP1 said:


> He hates on everything, even when its universally loved. This was an awesome episodes of Smackdown. A lot of build toward No Mercy, which is what they needed. It was light on matches, but with 2 hours they have to get the segments in for the builds.


I hate on nothing. I just offer a counter view to the blinded and blinkered one you offer

Universally loved :duck

You mean loved by the same 30/40 posters in this thread week in week out

If Raw put on this show you would be shitting all over it

Better run to Admin again and report this post as well eh unkout


----------



## StylesP1

Bryan - "She's small like I am small"

Alexa - "Daniel, I am nothing like you"

Alexa that cold hearted bitch is so great.


----------



## Second Nature

OMG THEY SHOWED THE JAMES 2K COVER


----------



## Thanks12

Alexa is great!


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Talking Smack should be called Shitting on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## wwetna1

5 feet of fury ... Love her when shes blissed off


----------



## marshal99

Corbin is really the lone wolf and he express himself well.


----------



## StylesP1

Rowdy Yates said:


> I hate on nothing. I just offer a counter view to the blinded and blinkered one you offer
> 
> Universally loved :duck
> 
> You mean loved by the same 30/40 posters in this thread week in week out
> 
> If Raw put on this show you would be shitting all over it
> 
> Better run to Admin again and report this post as well eh unkout


I only report trolls. If you do nothing but troll....

I watch both shows and try to enjoy both shows.


----------



## DoubtGin

Alexa is doing great on Talking Smack. So has Corbin. It's seriously a great platform to give all these wrestlers some much needed mic time and character development.


----------



## wwetna1

AngryConsumer said:


> Raw mark. :sip


Tell them have a nice day then get out of the blue squadroom :laugh:

Bliss is an excellent talker


----------



## Leather Rebel

Second Nature said:


> OMG THEY SHOWED THE JAMES 2K COVER


Where!?


----------



## wwetna1

She is acting like she wants to bitch slap him or Renee lol


----------



## dsnotgood

Wow, Alexa bliss is kicking ass. Love her voice, facial expressions and passion. Also being stupid cute as well.

Also shooting on renees outfit, Tina turner hand me down lol

Her talking about Carmella haha. Crown with a hat on it.


----------



## Headliner

swagger_ROCKS said:


> There was nothing wrong with the promo. Haters acting like this was a "every time I walk throu those 4 ropes" or a Titus, or a Kallisto promo. :mj4
> 
> Swagger did just fine, and the people cheered. :cozy I'm happy as fuck.


C'mon bruh Swagger was so happy to be on TV that he was stumbling over his words and talking too fast. You could barely make out what he was saying at times. Then he randomly started thinking about his HOT WIFE who's been ran through more times than Lita and he decided to let the world know of his HOT WIFE. :lol


----------



## Second Nature

Leather Rebel said:


> Where!?


Talking Smack you should watch its awesome.


----------



## wwetna1

Leather Rebel said:


> Where!?


On Talking Smack, said if they won tonight as a team, Bryan/Shane would have made him the alternate 2k cover


----------



## Leather Rebel

Second Nature said:


> Talking Smack you should watch its awesome.





wwetna1 said:


> On Talking Smack, said if they won tonight as a team, Bryan/Shane would have made him the alternate 2k cover


I'm seeing it. I left one minute for my dog and It is appears that I missed that. Talking Smack is awesome indeed.


----------



## Phaedra

Alexa Bliss as the obnoxious super competitive pageant kid is fucking gold. :clap


----------



## wwetna1

Hot damn the No Mercy Miz/MAryse commercial


----------



## FROSTY

*They just said on Talking Smack that they're not sure if Heath Slater has signed his contract for SDL yet lol.

They're talking about James Ellsworth being used on Smackdown even more after tonight :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Thanks12

dsnotgood said:


> Wow, Alexa bliss is kicking ass. Love her voice, facial expressions and passion. Also being stupid cute as well.
> 
> Also shooting on renees outfit, Tina turner hand me down lol
> 
> Her talking about Carmella haha. Crown with a hat on it.


She is amazing! She has charisma.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

AngryConsumer said:


> Raw mark. :sip


Raw is bordering on being WOAT atm

Since the draft i agree that SDL has been the better of the 2 shows but nowhere near as good as a select few on here claim on a weekly basis.




StylesP1 said:


> I only report trolls. If you do nothing but troll....
> 
> I watch both shows and try to enjoy both shows.


So somebody who disagrees with your opinions is a troll? :lmao

Grow up


----------



## KC Armstrong

Alexa was awesome on Talking Smack, not that I'm surprised. I also liked Corbin. A lot of people still think he's boring, but to me he's actually one of the more interesting personalities on the roster. A legit tough guy, too, which doesn't hurt.


----------



## Sincere

Lothario said:


> ...he _literally_ did the exact same thing to Dolph a month ago. Litterally. Tag match and all. Did Roman turn heel when he speared AJ during their build to Payback?
> 
> 
> Serious question. :lol Just because the audience disproves doesn't mean a guy has turned. He's pretty obviously a tweener and has been since he gave Roman Dirty Deeds the Monday before MITB.


:shrug


----------



## FROSTY

*Oh god, little miss hottie Alexa Quinn on Talking Smack now :sodone*


----------



## marshal99

Renee is right , Bryan does like to antagonise his guest. Lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown 6-2 Raw 

Yet again the majority of Smackdown was a good fun show, it wasn't perfect, there were a few bum moments, but for the most part I was entertained.

*Get the bad bits out of the way first...*
Swagger coming out to no reaction was embarrassing as was his promo. 
The Usos continue to develop as heels but the Hype Bros need to split, get Hawkins & Ryder back together.

*As for the good...*
AJ came across as a right cocky little shit, I love it.
Cena & Ambrose delivered on mic. As for Cena he was always gonna go after AJ on return, we've just got it sooner than expected.
The Miz continues to kill it, the guy has been incredible for months. Skull crushing finale on the ramp to Ellsworth was brutal.
A nice women's number one contender spotfest match, entertaining and Alexa winning was the right call.
Heath Slater signed the contract and no fuck up happened, hallelujah!
James Ellsworth :mark:
Ambrose is definitely a tweener right now, definitely not a heel move but having him send a message to Cena was good booking and a good ending.


----------



## CamillePunk

Another highly enjoyable Smackdown this week, even if the main event wasn't near as good as Raw's. 

Strong opening segment. I can see why some people don't like AJ's mic skills because he definitely showed some weaknesses when he was flying solo there, but the segment improved dramatically once Cena and Ambrose showed up. Cena wasn't gone long enough for anyone to miss him and got a pretty underwhelming reaction, but he was straight fire on the mic. Especially once Ambrose showed up. Speaking of Ambrose, THANK GOD the serious character shift I was hoping for after his loss at Backlash has arrived. Cena and Dean going back and forth on the mic makes me want to see them feud for a good while. If AJ/Cena at Wrestlemania is truly the destination, then Cena/Ambrose in the interim could prove to be a great feud. I guess AJ would feud with Orton, once he finishes burying Bray Wyatt. 

I kinda wish that instead of just having Cena get a title shot for showing up that they'd have had Cena and Ambrose wrestle to a draw or something, but apparently on either show you don't have to win matches to get title shots, so they went the tag match route. Meh. 

I'm glad Becky Lynch is the champion but her promo needs some work. Was hard not to grimace during her speech. Has nothing to do with her accent. Would still marry.

Decent 5-way match with the women. I figured Alexa or Natalya would be going over since Naomi is a face and Nikki/Carmella are feuding. It's interesting though because they seemed to limit Alexa quite a bit in the match (like they did at Backlash) which makes me concerned about how good that title match will actually be. I see Nikki and Carmella having the better match at No Mercy. 

Now that Zack Ryder is in a tag team at least it's not him getting pinned when he's on the losing end of a squash match. Poor Zack. :sad: 

Loved the Slater segment and the EC-DUB chants for Rhyno. I was worried they were going to have Slater & Rhyno drop the titles tonight to the Usos since the Slater contract storyline is over and they obviously want to feud the Usos with American Alpha for the belts. Not yet, apparently. 

HOLY SHIT JACK SWAGGER'S PROMO WAS SO BAD 

Poor Erick Rowan gets to be nothing more than Bray's decoy who gets chumped every time he shows up. :sad: Here I thought they broke them up, but I guess that was a misdirect (or more likely, creative just changed their minds). Seems inevitable that Orton is definitely going over in this feud, especially with them setting up Cena/Ambrose for a likely post-No Mercy feud. Orton's the only guy AJ could feud with, really. 

Main event was solid even if most of it happened during commercials. They did a good job telling the story of the match which was Ambrose's pride and dislike of Cena causing him to get his ass beat by two heels who were more than willing to bend the rules at every opportunity. Of course, they couldn't have Cena or Ambrose actually get pinned so poor Miz had to take the pin. Saw the upstaged Ambrose giving Cena the dirty deeds coming, and given the way he played the crowd afterwards it seems the Ambrose heel turn is indeed on. :mark: Good, Ambrose is better as a heel and I doubt he'll be doing the goofy stuff anymore. 

Smackdown's main event picture is now where it should be, with Cena and Orton as faces and Ambrose and Styles as heels. Great times ahead, even though the show has already been great.


----------



## FROSTY

T0M said:


> What the hell was he talking about? He looked high.


*Swagger is always fucking high lol.*


----------



## imthegame19

No Mercy will be the first PPV John Cena is in the main event of in two years. I believe the last time John Cena was in the actual main event of the PPV was Night of Champions 2014 against Brock Lesnar. While this be the 12th PPV that Dean Ambrose has main evented in the past two years. Which ties him with Roman Reigns for the most in that time frame.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Alexa, Renee, and DB riffing off each other is kayfabe interview bliss. No pun intended. 

And Corbin finally showing everyone what I've always known! The Lone Wolf can be a heat magnet if they just give him chances to shit on people.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Headliner said:


> C'mon bruh Swagger was so happy to be on TV that he was stumbling over his words and talking too fast. You could barely make out what he was saying at times. Then he randomly started thinking about his HOT WIFE who's been ran through more times than Lita and he decided to let the world know of his HOT WIFE. :lol


Breh, If you're talking about the part, the one part where the mic wasn't too close to his face and it seemed like you couldn't hear him say as of 12:01 SD is my new home, that wasn't stumbling. And he wasn't talking fast either.

Stumbling is what AJ did in the opening promo when he could barely say "I hate to say I told you so" and took about half a minute to save face.

Jack did fine. But I agree he shouldn't be making people google his wife :mj4

The Rollin stone random shit at the beginning was just old Jack of 2009 talking.


----------



## FROSTY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I thought I was the only one who caught that ! That boy was serious as sh*t !


*Probably because he knew he was about to be made to look like a geek on national TV.*


----------



## Headliner

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Breh, If you're talking about the part, the one part where the mic wasn't too close to his face and it seemed like you couldn't hear him say as of 12:01 SD is my new home, that wasn't stumbling. And he wasn't talking fast either.
> 
> Stumbling is what AJ did in the opening promo when he could barely say "I hate to say I told you so" and took about half a minute to save face.
> 
> Jack did fine. But I agree he shouldn't be making people google his wife :mj4
> 
> The Rollin stone random shit at the beginning was just old Jack of 2009 talking.


Why you gotta be so difficult.:mj2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not sure what's gonna happen with Apollo but I think Corbin has been making Apollo look like a fool since NXT. Apollo will probably find his quirk or gimmick in due time, and when he does, he'll be alright. Took Big E a while, and he's doing just fine now.

Miz right now is holding the IC title hostage, so eventually something has to give, because it seems like Miz is finally being built back up for the ME spot in due time.



Headliner said:


> Why you gotta be so difficult.:mj2


I'm not letting AJ get a pass for that shit, sorry. :mj4


----------



## HiddenFlaw

good job smackdown :clap

smackdown killing raw


----------



## wkc_23

Sincere said:


> Holy shit... Dean heel turn


Def. Not a heel turn. One, because of their promo from earlier that night and two, because of the triple threat match at No Mercy. Just building up that match.... As much as I wanna see a Ambrose heel turn, I don't think that will happen for a good while.


----------



## Ace

Still can't get over how great the title looks on AJ. It was created to be around his waist or across his shoulders.


----------



## marshal99

That woman's belt looks like it was made for guys , not women. Becky kept holding the belt up like it was going to slip down her waist to her legs.


----------



## imthegame19

wkc_23 said:


> Def. Not a heel turn. One, because of their promo from earlier that night and two, because of the triple threat match at No Mercy. Just building up that match.... As much as I wanna see a Ambrose heel turn, I don't think that will happen for a good while.



Yeah he won't turn heel at least not until he's done feuding with AJ. I think there going to have him do more heelish acts and be more edgy to get the crowd more behind him. Do more stuff like say Stone Cold use to do when he would give the faces stunners still. When he Dirty Deeds on Ziggler to end the show, the crowd went nuts. I think they expected that tonight too. But Cena was really over tonight and has been a lot lately. I think since WWE isn't putting Cena in every title feud or main event anymore. Smark fans are starting to respect him and cheer him more and more. So with Cena making his big return after such a good Summerslam match. People didn't like Ambrose giving Cena Dirty Deeds in that spot.


----------



## Sincere

I wonder why they didn't make Becky/Bliss official for No Mercy?


----------



## FROSTY

SAMCRO said:


> Bliss seriously needs to drop the Harley Quinn look, she looks sexy yeah but it doesn't looks serious, she looks like shes role playing for some John thats paying her to fulfill his fantasies at some sex club.


*I think her gimmick is a cos player, she did the Freddie Kruger tribute act for quite some time before this, she was taken seriously then.*


----------



## Lariatoh!

So...... Cena didn't explain why he left his sweat band that clearly states "Never Give Up" in the ring at Summerfest... and no one calls him on leaving for a few weeks....

so the whole Never Giving Up ..thing is a fucking lie... 


What a fucking shock. WWE at it's finest...


----------



## Uptown King

wkc_23 said:


> Def. Not a heel turn. One, because of their promo from earlier that night and two, because of the triple threat match at No Mercy. Just building up that match.... As much as I wanna see a Ambrose heel turn, I don't think that will happen for a good while.


I could see him heel by this time next year, but a slow burn is best. Have him keep getting edgy and doing heelish things until then and finally turn him.


----------



## wwetna1

Kuro77 said:


> I thought Cena was taking time off? :lol


Cena wasn't even off. He worked the Raw and SD dark match main events both weeks after SSlam and then did the China tour too. He just spent two weeks off tv but was still with the roster


----------



## FROSTY

SAMCRO said:


> So no Curt Hawkins at all? Wtf? Was his little video of him doing his fact thing what they was talking about last week? Was that supposed to be his debut? If you advertise something for you show, you fucking do it.


*I've read through almost this entire thread and I think you have complained the entire night. Seriously every post I read of yours you were complaining about something.*


----------



## SAMCRO

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I've read through almost this entire thread and I think you have complained the entire night. Seriously every post I read of yours you were complaining about something.*


Don't know why you're worried about what i post but i'll respond to this. I loved the opening segment, i clearly said that, i loved Cena telling Dean off, i clearly said SD is far superior to Raw by a mile, i said i couldn't wait to see Hawkins debut, i marked seeing James Ellsworth. And some other stuff i said wasn't complaints really, i said i'd like to see Bliss drop the Harley Quinn look, i said i didn't like The Uso's attires tonight and they should go back to the black attires.

I mean bro i can sit here and type out all the stuff i said tonight, did i complain about some stuff? yeah i was kinda pissed they said Hawkins was debuting tonight and he didn't, i didn't like that they gave us the exact same match from Backlash with the women. But did i complain the whole night? Hell no, and i have no idea why you're exaggerating it and saying i did. If i see something i wanna complain about i'll complain about it, if i see something i wanna say something positive about i'll say something positive, what do i have a quota with one or the other? 

And tbh i'm getting a little tired of being target specifically if i say anything negative, doesn't matter how much positive stuff i say, anytime i say anything negative or criticize something i'm attacked it seems like. So whatever if you don't like what i post just don't reply or read it, ok? I've been on this forum since 2006, i've got a ton of positive rep over the years, way more positive than negative, so that should say something. If you only wanna acknowledge the negative stuff and completely ignore any positive comments i make, fine i don't know why you would but whatever....


----------



## FROSTY

SAMCRO said:


> Don't know why you're worried about what i post but i'll respond to this. I loved the opening segment, i clearly said that, i clearly said SD is far superior to Raw by a mile, i said i couldn't wait to see Hawkins debut, i marked seeing James Ellsworth. And some other stuff i said wasn't complaints just some opinions, i said i'd like to see Bliss drop the Harley Quinn look, i said i didn't like The Uso's attires tonight and they should go back to the black attires.
> 
> I mean bro i can sit here and type out all the stuff i said tonight, did i complain about some stuff? yeah i was kinda pissed they said Hawkins was debuting tonight and he didn't, i didn't like that they gave us the exact same match from Backlash with the women. But did i complain the whole night? Hell no, and i have no idea why you're exaggerating it and saying i did. If i see something i wanna complain about i'll complain about it, if i see something i wanna say something positive about i'll say something positive, what do i have a quota with one or the other?
> 
> And tbh i'm getting a little tired of being target specifically if i say anything negative, doesn't matter how much positive stuff i say, anytime i say anything negative or criticize something i'm attacked it seems like. So whatever if you don't like what i post just don't reply or read it, ok? I've been on this forum since 2006, i've got a ton of positive rep over the years, way more positive than negative, so that should say something.


*I posted something because I read a ton of your posts tonight in this thread, and almost all of them were in some way negative or complaining about something. After responding to you about Alexa Bliss' look, and then again complaining about Cena not covering every detail it just dawned on me that's all. Guess because I didn't see reasons too actually complain, but have at it. Also don't know what you're getting worked up about I was making a observation based on the basic theme of your posts tonight.

Smackdown Live leaves me wanting more each week, for the first time in years I'm actually excited for current WWE programming again.*


----------



## SAMCRO

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I posted something because I read a ton of your posts tonight in this thread, and almost all of them were in some way negative or complaining about something. After responding to you about Alexa Bliss' look, and then again complaining about Cena not covering every detail it just dawned on me that's all. Guess because I didn't see reasons too actually complain, but have at it. Also don't know what you're getting worked up about I was making a observation based on the basic theme of your posts tonight.
> 
> Smackdown Live leaves me wanting more each week, for the first time in years I'm actually excited for current WWE programming again.*


Yeah i love SD too, i love alot of the stuff they're doing, just because i complain about certain things in the show doesn't mean i hate the overall show. As i said i clearly made some positive posts tonight, i had fun, i like chatting on here about the show and pointing out good or bad things about it. Sometimes its fun to rant a little on certain guys like Ambrose or Swagger. 

As for getting so worked up, i dunno it just irked me when you said all i've done tonight is complain. I do apologize for coming off kinda hostile though.


----------



## wwetna1

I will say that since this thread is less spammy than the raw thread with pointless shit it may seem like someone complains ... Really though what happens is we all actually quote one another more here and you see the same praise or complaint like 4-5x where as in a raw thread you might skip ahead pages with a reload of the site.


----------



## SAMCRO

wwetna1 said:


> I will say that since this thread is less spammy than the raw thread with pointless shit it may seem like someone complains ... Really though what happens is we all actually quote one another more here and you see the same praise or complaint like 4-5x where as in a raw thread you might skip ahead pages with a reload of the site.


Yeah thats a really great point.


----------



## FROSTY

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i love SD too, i love alot of the stuff they're doing, just because i complain about certain things in the show doesn't mean i hate the overall show. As i said i clearly made some positive posts tonight, i had fun, i like chatting on here about the show and pointing out good or bad things about it. Sometimes its fun to rant a little on certain guys like Ambrose or Swagger.
> 
> As for getting so worked up, i dunno it just irked me when you said all i've done tonight is complain. I do apologize for coming off kinda hostile though.


*No worries brother, It wasn't my intention to put you on blast like some asshole either.*


----------



## SAMCRO

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *No worries brother, It wasn't my intention to put you on blast like some asshole either.*


Yeah its cool dude, water under the bridge. I've seen some assholes on here and you definitely aren't one of them, thanks for understanding and being so cool.


----------



## Prosper

I'm loving Smackdown right now. Everything has a purpose, theres no filler.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

This show has a very strong NXT influence. It's almost like Ryan Ward is booking it...

After Bayley won the title from Sasha Banks at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn, who did she have her first (tv) feud with before Takeover: Respect? Why Alexa Bliss, of course!


----------



## FROSTY

*I wonder what they're gonna have planned for Benjamin when he heals and makes his SDL return :mark:*


----------



## Prosper

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I wonder what they're gonna have plained for Benjamin when he heals and makes his SDL return :mark:*


Midcard all the way. Miz and Ziggler need some competition. We need a Shelton Benjamin vs AJ Styles match on SDL too. That would be dope. It would low key be a MOTY candidate.


----------



## SAMCRO

Also its funny even the after show SD has is amazing, Talking Smack is so fucking entertaining, feels so much like they're just shooting on there, and they're using it to advance certain storylines quit well on there too. 

Raw is just inferior in every way possible, you know its bad when even the after show SD has is better than anything from Raw.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Smackdown sucked this week.

Really wish Bryan & Shane could trade Cena to RAW.


----------



## Gimme More

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I wonder what they're gonna have planned for Benjamin when he heals and makes his SDL return :mark:*


I am so glad this is still in the works! It has been a dream of mine to see him on live tv since I saw him on the network. The matches with Jericho & the Raw match with HBK. OH! MY! GOD!


----------



## FROSTY

Face Full Of Stuff said:


> I am so glad this is still in the works! It has been a dream of mine to see him on live tv since I saw him on the network. The matches with Jericho & the Raw match with HBK. OH! MY! GOD!


*Shelton was tapped from the very beginning of his WWE career to be a major player in the company. Unfortunately for him this was still at a time where main event stars had to be able to cut good promos. As much as I loved Benjamin he wasn't ever very good in that area, and it held him in the mid-card until his release/departure. He's serviceable on the mic now all these years later, and is gonna make a awesome addition to SDL's Intercontinental Championship division. I can even see him getting one more run with the IC & Tag Team titles before putting guys like Corbin & teams like American Alpha over.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I wonder what they're gonna have planned for Benjamin when he heals and makes his SDL return :mark:*


My bet is turning American Alpha into a 3 man unit like New Day, only serious. It'd freshen up the matches, that tag division badly needs it.


----------



## chronoxiong

I have to admit it now. I enjoy Smackdown so much more than RAW. This show keeps me engaged compared to RAW. It also helps that three of my current favorite wrestlers are on this show (Cena, Styles, Ambrose). It feels fresh, everything and everyone has a purpose. And being only two hours trims out the fat. The opening promo between the three main eventers was awesome. Cena called out Ambrose and Ambrose had a great comeback line. 

The Divas have been entertaining as they all have a personality. I'm digging Naomi's rave gimmick, Alexa looking like Harley Queen along with the veterans in Nikki and Natalya. Carmella still doesn't get much of a reaction. The Usos are wearing new gear, The Miz has been on fire lately and I'm taking him seriously now. Jack Swagger's contract ending and already on Smackdown could do wonders for him. Let's not forget the fans being happy to see Heath Slater sign his contract and the huge pop for Rhyno. So much goodness on this show that I am excited to see what happens next. Ambrose giving Cena the Dirty Deeds to end the show was awesome as well.


----------



## Gimme More

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Shelton was tapped from the very beginning of his WWE career to be a major player in the company. Unfortunately for him this was still at a time where main event stars had to be able to cut good promos. As much as I loved Benjamin he wasn't ever very good in that area, and it held him in the mid-card until his release/departure. He's serviceable on the mic now all these years later, and is gonna make a awesome addition to SDL's Intercontinental Championship division. I can even see him getting one more run with the IC & Tag Team titles before putting guys like Corbin & teams like American Alpha over.*



What was the Mom gimmick all about? I've seen bits and pieces of that on random Raws and PPV. It makes me cringe for him! I love watching him up until that! Thanks for the well spoken reply btw!


----------



## Simply Flawless

For a guy supposedly suffering with a concussion Randy sure is jiggling his brain around with those RKO's...... :leo


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I legit laugh when Alexa said 'I am nothing like you' to Daniel at Talking Smack. Questions of Daniel and Alexa's reactions was great. Comedy show material.


----------



## Ace




----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Simply Flawless

Randy can't wrestle at Backlash yet wrestled at a house the next day..where is the logic


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy can't wrestle at Backlash yet wrestled at a house the next day..where is the logic


From what I read, his involvement was pretty limited in that match. He basically came in for a RKO, similar to his run-in on Bray.


----------



## Simply Flawless

The Cleaner said:


> From what I read, his involvement was pretty limited in that match. He basically came in for a RKO, similar to his run-in on Bray.


If he has a concussion then surely its not safe if he's not cleared to be giving RKO's as the bump isn't something someone with a brain issue should be doing if i'm honest


----------



## HiddenFlaw

god bray is such a joke at the moment how many fucking times are one of his lackies going to help him


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Simply Flawless said:


> If he has a concussion then surely its not safe if he's not cleared to be giving RKO's as the bump isn't something someone with a brain issue should be doing if i'm honest


Yeah, I'm inclined to agree. Apparently somebody decided wrestling an entire match is too risky, but delivering one finisher isn't. :shrug


----------



## Unorthodox

This might sound a bit gay but I got a really warm feeling of joy when Heath signed that contract last night and finally got his his moment, for me that was the best moment of last nights show. You've gotta give creative credit for the way they have handled the whole Slater story, It feels real and organic the way it should be, Long may it continue because iv been saying since 2012 that Heath is a great talent but he's been fed nothing but garbage since his debut. Hopefully they can build on this and make him and Rhyno a formidable tag team over the coming months.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Good show again! SDL is the A show no doubt about that. AJ Styles and Miz are brilliant


----------



## Old School Icons

Solid episode once again. Its a much easier show to watch because of its time frame and that makes it for the most part more focused.

Apollo Crews made me laugh a lot this week :Rollins

Was desperately trying to keep a serious face in his entrance but that goofy grin he usually has was trying to crack through the whole time :lol


----------



## Sincere

DoubtGin said:


>


They make such a beautiful couple! It was meant to be. :mj2


----------



## Zigberg

Darren Criss said:


> So cut your ears, no one cares about you


Mods? If I'd said this I'd have been banned in minutes, likewise if I retaliate...


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So I decided to give SDL a full watch after reading about all of the things going on there, & it was a really solid show. A simple, fun to watch, two hours of wrestling. 

I'm so happy that Becky Lynch is now getting her due, & is the top face of a Women's division. She really came into her own in the last year, & absolutely deserves it.

SmackDown still has problems (Bray Wyatt's booking for starters), but overall, I enjoyed it. *


----------



## NeyNey

Slateeeeeeer :banderas
Also Swagger on Smackdown?? I love it! WE THE PEOPLE!
GOATbrose killin Cena :bateman


----------



## SAMCRO

:lmaoDaniel Bryan literally showed that 2K17 cover with James Ellsworth on it on Talking Smack :lmao he said he was planning on putting him on the cover :lmao









Talking Smack is the greatest thing ever :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

Opening segment was great, although I don't care for yet another Triple Threat match. Yawn. 
Womens match was good if a little repetitive...I mean how many fucking multi-women matches are we gonna get? 
AJ's hunt for a tag partner was pretty entertaining. Ellsworth should be used full time as a comedy character for a few months. 
Slater and Rhyno are arguably the most over team in the whole company right now, but we'll see if they can sustain it. Hopefully they can feud with Breezango who also have great chemistry. 
The absolute detestable shambolic booking of Bray Wyatt continues - why was Rowan there? No explanation after what happened a few weeks ago. Lazy. Orton has gotten the upper hand every time, it's one way traffic at the moment.
The Swagger return was a surprise but disconcertingly awkward. I'd take a Swagger-Corbin feud any day though over Kane-Corbin.
The Miz is the IC Champion and he's finally being made to sorta look like a big deal. People are upset with Ziggler for sticking his nose in, but after what happened at Backlash...why the fuck wouldn't he?
Standard tag team main event, and Ambrose is hopefully going to show more of a tweener side. It feels like he just wants to follow his own path, and doesn't really care if he gets cheered or booed.

Decent show, but some real baffling segments.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I know I say it every time this happens and it seems to happen a weird amount but... why is Cena being given a title shot? Ambrose has his rematch clause, so fair enough there. But Cena? He's been gone since SummerSlam, where he lost clean to AJ Styles. But apparently like always he can just wander in, claim the title belongs to him somehow, and be given a shot at it. Looks like we're back to typical John 'Same Old Shit' Cena.


----------



## Restomaniac

safc-scotty said:


> Don't think that can be counted as a heel turn, done the same thing to Roman a few times before.


Key difference is that Smackdown booking is generally logical now.
That cannot be said to any previous booking (Including current RAW) on the rest of WWE programming.


----------



## J-B

Opening segment was really good stuff to watch. Bex as Champ makes me smile, and her feud with Alexa should be pretty good since both can talk well. The women's division for SD is actually pretty good, you've got Bex, Carmella (who I really like as a heel), Alexa, Naomi (who's so much better as a face) and Nikki who I'm not keen on but she works hard. Natalya continues to have non existent charisma and grass is green, water is wet etc. I think the triple threat main event is the way to go and it should be good.


----------



## NitroMark

So the "big plans" for AJ is just a short stint with the title only for john to get his 16th title win? Knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

The thing I like about SD! the most over Raw is I care about ALL the champions, or atleast find them likeable, and they're all booked good. Love AJ and he's booked great, Becky is likeable, love Rhyno/Slater, The Miz is booked great as a Heel and this thing with Bryan is one of the most interesting feuds in WWE right now.


Meanwhile over on RAW, I love KO but his title reign is going to be overshadowered by The Authority, I like Rusev but he's been booked poorly, New Day have gone stale and I desperately want them to lose to The Club and I don't care about Charlotte at all.


----------



## J-B

I really enjoy talking smack, it's just 25 minutes of Daniel Bryan being himself who has great chemistry with Renee who is awesome herself. Usually I never ever care about any pre/post shows because they're all kayfabe but this just has a nice setting to it and has two of the best personalities in WWE just having a good time.


----------

